# DUKE got HIT by a Car :(



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi Everyone,
Its been a little while since Ive been on here, things just get so crazy around the holidays! I hope your ready for who ever is reading this because its going to be long!

Anyway today my baby is in the doggie hospital and is going to have to be there for a few days







and he really needs prayers right now! 

I have been leash training him and he goes everywhere with me so he can get use to it. I have been doing this for about 2 weeks now and he hates the leash, anyway today we were going out to check the mail and he was on the leash at the time and then the mail lady started coming down the road and we hadnt made it to the mail box yet and her car is really loud and he hates loud noises well I guess his collar wasnt tight enough and he started jerking and pulling from me and slipped out of the collar and took off running after her.

He got to our creek and she never slowed down, we have been complaining about her driving so fast down this road and even had a speed limit sign put up in the summer because of her and the speed limit sign is 20 miles an hour BECAUSE we live on a dead end road and its not even enough road for one car almost little long 2 cars.

Anyway he stopped at the creek and im trying to yell at him to stop and he keeps going and she as i said never slowed down and was going about 30 miles an hour and im yelling at her to slow down just not as nice as im telling it here. anyway all i seen was duke being dragged about 20 feet under her car and she hit him so hard that it blew her tire out, either that or the bones that were sticking out of his leg blowed the tire out. 

She finally stopped and he came out of under the car and ran up to me and my husband is down there at the time as he was coming down the road and seen it also, he comes up to the house where i had duke on the porch and he seen him and im trying to get him in the car to take him in to the vet. He had bones sticking out of his foot and all the way up his leg and everytime he put pressure on it blood would squirt about a foot out of the wounds.

It look like someone had taken a razor blade and cut perfectly from the outside of his foot all the way to his ankle and then all the way up his leg. he had a whole in the front paw, and his face and head is all scared up. 

I took him in and the vet came right out and said he had to have emergency surgery and the receptionist came back out and told me i could go home because it was going to take 3-5 hours in the surgery room and that he was going to have to stay a few days and they would call me as soon as they got done to let me know. 

well they called and said he was doing good but he had went into shock and he came back out of it, and they ended up giving him 219 stitches in his leg, and they put him on 2 antibiotics and a pain medication. they are going to do xrays on monday to make sure of everything. i dont know why they didnt do it today, she said she was just worried about his leg.

anyway the mail lady said she would help pay for half of it and now she calls and says its not her responsibility and i told her i know its not her responsibilty but had she not been going 30 miles an hour down a 20 mile an hour road and dragged him 20 foot i would never even ask. because im not that type of person. first she said her self she would pay for half of it becaus she didnt want to loose her job and that she was still on her 90 day probabtion period and if we didnt tell her supervisor so she wouldnt get fired. i told her we wouldnt say anything anyway that never crossed my mind about her loosing her job.

i was worried about my dog not her job (sorry but thats not my problem when someone drives 90 miles an hour down a road like this)!!! so now tonight she calls and says that shes not going to pay for half of it and i told her i didnt care because my dog had to be taken care of reguardless of who paid. anyway i guess my question is, is now that we have probably a 2000.00 or more vet bill is there anything i can do about her paying half? i dont want her to pay all of it because it was part dukes fault. but if she would have been going slower she could have stopped. after she called she said she was only going 10 mile an hour when she hit him, and i said so you had time to look down and see you were going 10 mile an hour right before you hit him?? or while you were running over him?? as i said it blew her tire out and there were no sticks or anything around the road, and we meassured it today it was 20 feet that she drug him.

im not looking for a free ticket out of paying his bill because it will be taken care of reguardless, i just dont think its fair that she gets out of it scot free when if she would have been going slower it could have been avoided.

she literally slides by our drive way and slides to the mail box when she hits the little bit of gravel thats out in the road from our drive way and thats about 10 foot from our mailbox. i have complained to her to slow down, i have complained to the other mail lady to slow down and even the preschool bus driver and bus monitor has changed there time around just so they dont meet them on this road. had that been the bus that my child rides and others children ride and they would have wrecked with that bus, someone would have been hurt today and it would have been ME HURTING THE MAIL LADY!! 

all of our neighbors have seen her and complained and nothing has been done about it at all!! the main mail person at the mail office has not done anything and called tonight and said that she has taken care of it and told her to slow down!! anyway any insights let me know!!

IM NOT LOOKING FOR A FREE RIDE, I JUST THINK SHE SHOULD HAVE TO PAY FOR HALF BECAUSE SHE WAS GOING SO FAST AND COULD HAVE BEEN AVOIDED!! THE BILL WILL BE PAID REGUARDLESS OF WHO PAYS IT AND IM SURE IT WILL BE US, BUT IF ANYONE HAS ANY SUGGESTIONS ON ANYTHING ABOUT MAKING HER PAY SOME OF IT PLEASE LET ME KNOW...IM SURE SHE DOESNT HAVE TO PAY ANYTHING AND THATS FINE, IM JUST GLAD HE IS OK FOR THE MOMENT! I DONT EVEN GET TO SEE HIM UNTIL TUESDAY OR WEDNESDAY







AND IM SO SAD ABOUT THAT, I JUST WANT TO HOLD HIM !! 

One good thing came out of it, we had him neutered while he was in surgery, the vet said that would make him stop doing stuff like that. I MISS HIM SOOOOOOO MUCH!! Im not sure how much its going to cost yet, but im sure its going to be between 1000.00 and 2000.00. It was her fault, my fault and his fault! i have never said different! anyway again it doesnt matter as long as hes alive, and it doesnt happen again!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm sorry for Duke, I hope everything goes fine for him, with no complications and he can return home as soon as possible.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Poor Duke! I hope he recovers quickly.











> Quote: and if we didnt tell her supervisor so she wouldnt get fired. i told her we wouldnt say anything anyway that never crossed my mind about her loosing her job.


I would tell her supervisor. That could have been a small child in Duke's position. She obviously hasn't learned to lighten up her leadfoot.



> Quote:all of our neighbors have seen her and complained and nothing has been done about it at all!! the main mail person at the mail office has not done anything and called tonight and said that she has taken care of it and told her to slow down!! anyway any insights let me know!!


Perhaps it's time to report her to the police or at least to the supervisor's supervisor. You and the whole neighborhood need to make some very loud noises or else a kid will be under her vehicle.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

How horrible for Duke, and for you to have to watch it happen!

I sure hope that recovery is swift, and the xrays tomorrow show no surprises.

I'd be awfully angry too. I don't know any of the legalities, but what is often morally right, isn't the legal right. I would report her to any and all that I could, and pursue this matter.


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

i know lisa, i just want him to be ok. the money or anything doesnt matter!! what matters is my baby. i have cried all day because of him...and then while in surgery not knowing whats going on for 5 hours was just awful!! you know i took yalls advice a while back about keeping him on a chain or leash when i just let him run before and was warned about this and knew it could happen just never thought it would happen here! 

and it did, and thats even while i was trying to do a good thing and put him on the leash. i feel so awful for him. and want him home!! thats all i care about!!


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

i know and i told her and her supervisor the same thing today, i said what if that would have been my 17 month old son or my 5 year old son. of course they would never be in the road and we dont even live right on the road. we have a huge yard and the road is in front but we have a long way to get to the road, thats why i was taking him for a walk with me.

her supervisor said she took care of it by telling her and i quote this "TO SLOW DOWN" THATS IT!! im going to call the main people on monday morning. and she (her supervisor) said she would not loose her job because she hit the dog (is how she put it) and i said no not from hitting DUKE but from driving intirly to fast! they act like its a freeway in california! 

oh yea and then the supervisior said that the mail lady could turn it around on me and make me pay for her TIRE i told her good luck with that cause that AINT GONNA HAPPEN!!


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

I am so sorry about what happened to Duke. I hope he makes a speedy recovery and gets home soon.

As for the postal carrier...I would be going to her boss first thing Monday morning to let them know what has happened. As had been mentioned, what is it was a child? I would leave there and file a police report. 

Legally, there is probably nothing you can do, especially if there is a leash law where you live. They will just say he was not proerly contained. But if there are enough complaints against the postal carrier, maybe she will be MADE to slow down. 

I also would not feel bad about her losing her job. If she was performing her job properly (and obeying the posted speed limit) it would nto have happened.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

> Quoteh yea and then the supervisior said that the mail lady could turn it around on me and make me pay for her TIRE i told her good luck with that cause that AINT GONNA HAPPEN!!


Lawyer up if that happens. See if your neighbors will help complain to the top. The more, the better. Best luck.

ETA: Above poster is right, you may be in a pickle because Duke wasn't on leash. :|


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: MandalayI am so sorry about what happened to Duke. I hope he makes a speedy recovery and gets home soon.
> 
> As for the postal carrier...I would be going to her boss first thing Monday morning to let them know what has happened. As had been mentioned, what is it was a child? I would leave there and file a police report.
> 
> ...


there is a leash law in the city but we live in the county and there isnt a leashe law for the county country what ever it is. i have contacted the supervisior on her several times and nothing, and then tonight she is the one that called and said she took care of it by telling her to slow down, so i told her monday morning i would take care of it my way and contact the main board! this is the supervisor that is over all the mail carriers here! **** of a supervisor huh?? sorry for the language. i have just had a heck of a day, and duke still isnt out of the woods.


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

to top it all off her car is still in our field. i thought about having it towed and at least make her pay something for dukes pain and suffering! but im just not that type of person, unless she tries to make us buy a tire then i will get mean! i got mean today with her and she cried but i didnt care, because my one arguement was WHAT IF THAT WOULD HAVE BEEN ONE OF MY KIDS OR SOMEONE ELSES CHILD! DUKE IS MY CHILD BUT, MY CHILDREN ARE MY CHILDREN AND HOPE THEY ARE NEVER IN THE ROAD!

There are only 5 houses on my road and its way out in the country and definitly no need to drive that fast!


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

This makes me feel so mad and sad at the same time. Yes, I would be reporting her to the police. I would be gettng the nieghbours together and getting her a$$ fired! How do you know that the supervisor isn't a relation and by 'taking care of it' means it's been swept under the rug? 
You need to take some real action here.

I feel really sad that your poor Duke was not only hit but dragged 20 feet!!! And personaly for what it's worth, I don't feel he was at fault. He is the dog, and he was just doing what comes natural to a scared dog. Hugs and kisses to your sweet boy.

What if that was your child??? Get that idiot out of there! She is obviously not suited for the job. 
I don't know if you can recover finacnialy from this. But it would be nice to see you recover 'morally' by getting a new mail person.


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: DianaM
> 
> 
> > Quoteh yea and then the supervisior said that the mail lady could turn it around on me and make me pay for her TIRE i told her good luck with that cause that AINT GONNA HAPPEN!!
> ...


yea i know, even though he started out on a leash and i ended up with the collar and leash in my hand, i think im out of luck! it is what it is. as long as hes ok i dont care about the vet bill. we will pay it reguardless, i will just take better precautions next time with the collar. 

i should have checked it but it is always snug on him, thats what i cant figure out, how it got so loose to slip off, its very hard too loosen and i dont even think my 5 year old could loosen it little long duke.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

I am so sorry for Duke and can not imagine what you must keep going through. I, too, live on a dead end road, and it seems as though the only person who doesn't respect pets or kids is the mail lady. (What is it with them?) There are five houses on my road. The road ends at a state park. We have pretty heavy traffic flow for such a narrow street, (because people go there to hike) but the only nut that drives it fast is the mail lady. I swear she challanges herself to hit 60 MPH between mailboxes.
We have asked her to slow down, we have contacted the post office, we have even asked the police to set up radar in our driveway! (Hey, my 9 year old rides her bike on this road!)
What did we get?
A detailed drawing from her ,describing how she couldn't deliver mail because our mail box wasn't plowed out. (It had snowed 10 inches in 7 hours, all of which my DH and I were working. It was the only thing in our mailbox when we crawled home from work that day.)
Maybe it's a requirement that you must be nuts to get the post office jobs in rural towns.
Keep complaining!
Nobody should drive that way!


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: crabbyThis makes me feel so mad and sad at the same time. Yes, I would be reporting her to the police. I would be gettng the nieghbours together and getting her a$$ fired! How do you know that the supervisor isn't a relation and by 'taking care of it' means it's been swept under the rug?
> You need to take some real action here.
> 
> I feel really sad that your poor Duke was not only hit but dragged 20 feet!!! And personaly for what it's worth, I don't feel he was at fault. He is the dog, and he was just doing what comes natural to a scared dog. Hugs and kisses to your sweet boy.
> ...


thanks alot for the post, thank you all! its going to hurt finacally with xmas around the corner but we will recover and it has to be paid and hes worth every cent! thats what i told my husband about her sv, thats why im calling the state on monday morning! because her sv is the one that called me tonight and said she took care of it! a little to quick to take care of in my opinion!

i just needed someone to talk to about this and see if others felt the way i do about it/her! i have already called several people and they all have agreed to sign a patition on her and im going to send it in to the state not her sv! thanks again everyone! it helps alot to know that you have someone you can talk to that understands and loves there babies as much as we love duke!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

If there isn't a leash law, then I don't know how the legal argument goes. I do know that in most states, don't they have a law regarding too fast for the conditions and situation? If you're in a rural area on a street with only 5 houses where kids live, seems like common sense dictates slower speeds, in spite of what's posted. 

Dogs are pretty amazing, and what those vets do are pretty amazing too. Sorry you are going to have a very long night. I'm hoping for some good news tomorrow.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: BJDimock......
> Maybe it's a requirement that you must be nuts to get the post office jobs in rural towns.....


I wonder if they are more likely to "blow"????


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

lisa, i hope they call me tomorrow, i have the vets number but doesnt mean she will answer since its her cell and the vets are closed on sunday here. if thats the case im going to have a vvvveeeerrrrryyyyyyy lllllloooooooooonnnnnnngggggggg 2 days untl monday morning









my heart just sunk, when i said 2 days i cant go that long, im going to call her cell tomorrow morning, and if no one answers i will not be a HAPPY PERSON AT ALL!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I forgot tomorrow was Sunday. Oh no. 

How stable did they say Duke is at this point?


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

they said he was pretty stable, and that he had went into shock but she got him back out of it and that she would be keep check on him alot. but you know as well as i know no one can do it better than there mommies! 

im so scarred for him! and it makes it worse that we arent there in his time of need to hold him and be with him! i sure am going to miss that 85 pound dog knocking me off the bed tonight!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm sorry about Duke.







Lots of healing thoughts heading his way from WA.


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

you know we took him so he could have a better life and now i just feel like we are letting him down with all of this crap!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

You're not letting him down! He will be fine! Even if his leg isn't perfect, he will still live in your house and be loved!
So now you know his trigger.
Know that loud noises make him uncomfortable, tighten his collar, and start gradually from that.
Duke is still with you, and if he does nothing more than stay in your yard and make a great dog for the family, then you're good!
Broken Frodo came to me that way, and what a great friend to my family he has become. I have to remember that he has physical limitations,(even though his brain says he doesn't) but I wouldn't dream of the alternative!
Accidents happen to everyone. It's not your fault, or his fault, or entirely her fault(although slower driving might have helped)
You choose to help him through this. How could he not have a better life?


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: LisaT
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: BJDimock......
> ...




My mail lady honestly scares me.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: BJDimockMy mail lady honestly scares me.


Be very careful you don't aggravate her too much....


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: momtodukeyou know we took him so he could have a better life and now i just feel like we are letting him down with all of this crap!


You are not letting him down at all!! You are doing all you can do, and just imagine how you will spoil him once he is home


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

yea dont put a speed limit sign up and if you do make sure it says the limit is 90 maybe then they will drive 10 miles an hour!

im going to offer to buy these around here some glasses maybe then they can see! the bad thing is, is people know not to drive fast here anyway because we live in deer country!

they just have no since at all! im not a violent person but maybe i should have popped her in the nose at least i would feel better for duke! no thats not even right of me to say!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I think that you have earned the right to be very angry right now, and I think you should allow yourself that anger. Soon enough, you'll be able to channel your energies into helping Duke, but I have to imagine that you are in quite a state of shock right now. Not only having Duke in the hospital, but seeing what happened, and having to deal with the extreme inconsideration of others -- your mail lady, etc. And that's using a very mild term. 

I wouldn't apologize for your anger and for your words, it has to hurt on so many different levels. 

And on the flip side -- I am so glad that you were there when this happened, and that you were able to get him immediate care.


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

oh yea definitly if i had not been here he would not have been out alone, i have learnt a huge lesson in all of this. i have tried so hard to protect him and make sure he knows he is loved and its like the more i try the more things happen to him!

i will never ever give up on any of my babies ever! they are here for life with us! they are our family! i have so much mixed feelings right now, it almost seems like im in a pregnancy state again with all of the emotions going through my mind!

i just have to believe he is ok and that he will be ok, and hes going to be scarred for life and that he is a beautiful boy no matter what! he looks alot like your baby lisa in your picture. there all beautiful!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Do you think that I should raise my mailbox 6 inches? She requested that last week because she had to bend down.
Maybe I should get a PO Box!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

MomtoDuke; is Duke in your avatar?


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

There are so many dogs that get out, and no one is there when they are hit







. I know that he would not have been out alone intentionally, but sometimes things happen. I am just glad you were there and able to get him to care.

Things happen. Accidents happen. THIS WAS AN ACCIDENT. There are a lot of "what ifs", but it was all about stupid, terrible timing. You aren't home alone, are you?

They are all beautiful, and regal in their own ways. And they wear their previous experiences very well, Duke will too.


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BJDimockMomtoDuke; is Duke in your avatar?


yes thats my baby!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: BJDimockDo you think that I should raise my mailbox 6 inches? She requested that last week because she had to bend down.
> Maybe I should get a PO Box!


If it's within post office standards, I would have to think long and hard about that. I like to be nice, but sometimes.....


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BJDimockDo you think that I should raise my mailbox 6 inches? She requested that last week because she had to bend down.
> Maybe I should get a PO Box!


i think you should get the po box. im sure im going to have to or i wont get my mail now. either that or lower ur box more lol! well never mind they would just run over it if you lowerd it more!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

She bumps it any chance she can get! She really does scare me. I won't let my daughter near the road during mail delivery time!








Duke looks quite a bit like my own Broken Frodo! Wounded unite!









If you look closely, you'll see the ulcer on his pad that we have to manage.


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: LisaTThere are so many dogs that get out, and no one is there when they are hit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats what i keep telling myself that accidents happen all the time. and to be honest im blaming myself more than anyone, im just so mad at her for going so fast!

no im not alone, my dh is sleeping finally, he is tore up just as bad as me. he had already told her off before i got down there and then i started in on her. she was crying and i really really felt bad because i made her cry, but i just cant feel bad for her now. not now that my baby is laying in a strange room with no one there to comfort him.

duke is one of the smartest dogs, i never knew how inteligent gsd's were until we got him. i have to whatch him very closly in the house because he knows how to open the storm door and go out, so i have to always keep it locked from him and my 17 month old son because he can get out also, so i always always make sure its locked and if i go out of the room i shut the other door and lock it up at the top the middle and the knob, so NO ONE GETS OUT!

duke uses his nose to push the storm door open and of course logan just uses his hand so i keep them on lock and key and im so careful because of this kind of thing. but as you said accidents happen every second of everyday!

i just will take more extreme percautions now!


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BJDimockShe bumps it any chance she can get! She really does scare me. I won't let my daughter near the road during mail delivery time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! they do look alot alike! i can see the ulcer on her paw. what is that caused from? and can they remove it or does she have to go like that? poor baby ...how old is she?


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BJDimockShe bumps it any chance she can get! She really does scare me. I won't let my daughter near the road during mail delivery time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im sorry i keep calling him a her. my mind is definitly not here tonight!


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: momtoduke there is a leash law in the city but we live in the county and there isnt a leashe law for the country


In that case I would definitely pursue it a little more. If she was doing something wrong (speeding) and your dog was not required to be on a leash, then she should be, at least, a little bit at fault. 

Not sure about there, but here, failure to reduce speed to prevent an accident is punishable.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

OMG, my second foster for Fidelco opened doors.
It drove me nuts.
We finally came to an agreement that it was only OK to open doors when she was going to let the other dogs in.(Its a long story)
I warned the kennel people when we turned her in for her official training, but I guess they didn't believe me.
Sucks to be the person walking into that facility one morning, to find that one dog had let herself out along with 40 other GSD friends!


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

i wished i would have taken before and after pics. but of course you dont think about things like that at the time. i will take pics when he gets home and post and then you can see how bad it is.

i just want to thank you all for the help tonight. it has really helped calm my nerves!


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Mandalay
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: momtoduke there is a leash law in the city but we live in the county and there isnt a leashe law for the country
> ...


thats my problem though, who do i contact to pursue it more? the sheriff, the judge executive? i dont know where to start.


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BJDimockOMG, my second foster for Fidelco opened doors.
> It drove me nuts.
> We finally came to an agreement that it was only OK to open doors when she was going to let the other dogs in.(Its a long story)
> I warned the kennel people when we turned her in for her official training, but I guess they didn't believe me.
> Sucks to be the person walking into that facility one morning, to find that one dog had let herself out along with 40 other GSD friends!


i think thats the first laugh i have had all day! that is to cute, i can see that now! lmao


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

I completly understand that your mind is elsewhere!
Frodo was brought into my work at 2 weeks of age for euthanaisa from the local animal control. He had shattered his hock and had been left for a week and the breeder didn't want to treat.(Not treating...somewhat understandable, leaving for a week, not OK in my book.)
When it came down to it, I couldn't do it.
I agreed to foster him until a suitable home could be found.
I think I just love his spunk! But no one was OK for my Frodo. 
And now he's mine.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: momtoduke....no im not alone, my dh is sleeping finally, he is tore up just as bad as me. he had already told her off before i got down there and then i started in on her. she was crying and i really really felt bad because i made her cry, but i just cant feel bad for her now. not now that my baby is laying in a strange room with no one there to comfort him.....


It would take a very awful person for this not to affect them deeply. One hopes that this person really has learned something, and feels terrible, and that those tears were for Duke rather than for herself. Money is tougher -- people worry if they admit fault, there will be legal ramifications. They worry they don't have the money. And sometimes they are just terrible terrible people and don't care.

I don't know if they would sedate Duke, but I hope that he is resting quietly, and doesn't realize where he is.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Yup. The Fidelco staff had nothing good to say to me for quite a while. I know my own pups can cause quite a bit of damage, but 40???


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Mandalay
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: momtoduke there is a leash law in the city but we live in the county and there isnt a leashe law for the country
> ...


i took pics of the road, it has a long line of his hair barried into he road 20 ft. where she dragged him and skid marks from the wheel that was riding on the pavement with out the tire. then tonight since her car is still parked in our field i went up there and took pics of the flat tire that she got when she ran over him, and i took pics of all the blood. i dont know if i even needed any of that but i done it to be safe.

he lost probably a quart and a half of blood. that was the vets main concern today.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: momtoduke...thats my problem though, who do i contact to pursue it more? the sheriff, the judge executive? i dont know where to start.


In California we have the Highway Patrol that handles all vehicle accidents -- I don't know if that includes one where a dog was involved. I would call both the legal branch (highway patrol or sheriff or whomever in your county), and also maybe the SPCA -- the SPCA might have some pointers???? I don't know if those are the right places, but probably where I would start here.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: BJDimockYup. The Fidelco staff had nothing good to say to me for quite a while. I know my own pups can cause quite a bit of damage, but 40???


40?!?!? I hope they got them all back! They should learn to listen to you more closely, eh?


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: LisaT
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: momtoduke....no im not alone, my dh is sleeping finally, he is tore up just as bad as me. he had already told her off before i got down there and then i started in on her. she was crying and i really really felt bad because i made her cry, but i just cant feel bad for her now. not now that my baby is laying in a strange room with no one there to comfort him.....
> ...


lisa considering she started crying after she said she was going to loose her job, i dont think the tears were for duke at all. i dont want no one to loose there job or didnt now i just dont care and hope she does. but at that time i never thought about her loosing her job until she said it. that was about the second thing out of her mouth.

her exact words were "is your dog ok"? and then "oh my god im going to loose my job" and then started tearing up. its like she didnt even breath after the question is your dog ok.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: momtodukei took pics of the road, it has a long line of his hair barried into he road 20 ft. where she dragged him and skid marks from the wheel that was riding on the pavement with out the tire. then tonight since her car is still parked in our field i went up there and took pics of the flat tire that she got when she ran over him, and i took pics of all the blood. i dont know if i even needed any of that but i done it to be safe.
> 
> he lost probably a quart and a half of blood. that was the vets main concern today.












I sure hope she calls on Sunday.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: momtoduke
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: LisaTIt would take a very awful person for this not to affect them deeply. One hopes that this person really has learned something, and feels terrible, and that those tears were for Duke rather than for herself. Money is tougher -- people worry if they admit fault, there will be legal ramifications. They worry they don't have the money. And sometimes they are just terrible terrible people and don't care.
> ...


Can you imagine what a different response any of us on this board would have? 

In a perfect world, she should have nightmares about this tonight, and feel terrible for Duke, and swear to never speed again. She should be able to keep her job, because jobs are tough to find nowadays, and so that she can help you pay for Duke's expenses.


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BJDimockI completly understand that your mind is elsewhere!
> Frodo was brought into my work at 2 weeks of age for euthanaisa from the local animal control. He had shattered his hock and had been left for a week and the breeder didn't want to treat.(Not treating...somewhat understandable, leaving for a week, not OK in my book.)
> When it came down to it, I couldn't do it.
> I agreed to foster him until a suitable home could be found.
> ...


im glad you saved him! everyone and every animal deserves a chance! they depend on us so much! and sometimes it takes a lot for us to realize that. Just like babies they dont ask to be here and just like humans they definitly dont ask to have some kind of handicap if thats waht you want to call it. 

i dont think duke will be right again and probably will never get the hair back on his nose and its goign to be a big scar but am i going to put him to sleep because he might not walk right, or because hes not going to maybe have hair on his nose? **** NO IM NOT!! WHY? BECAUSE HE DIDNT ASK TO BE HURT! and he didnt ask me to take care of him, i wanted to take care of him!! and i will continue to take care of him for a lifetime!

just like you will frodo!!! NO MATTER WHAT!!


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

[/quote]











I sure hope she calls on Sunday. [/quote]

I will sure let everyone know tomorrow if i get to talk to her. im going to call her tomorrow on her cell and hope she answers it. if not a girl that lives down the road works there and i will drive to her house and have her to call her.
hopefully she will answer for one of us, because she wouldnt like being left in the dark when its something so serious. you would think they would want to call and let you know!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: LisaT
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: BJDimockYup. The Fidelco staff had nothing good to say to me for quite a while. I know my own pups can cause quite a bit of damage, but 40???
> ...


Oh, they were all nicely contained in the Fidelco facility.







I have heard throgh the grape vine that they caused quite some extensive damage in the office area.
What is really funny is that the only dog back in her kennel and behaving when the staff came in was my girl Seda.


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

that sounds like something duke would do lol! they are something! and they are very much a MESS ...thats why we gotta love them!

i just dont think im going to be able to sleep tonight! i dont know the time at yalls places but its 12:36 am here and its going to be a long night for me







if i dont sleep!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Frodo is doing fine! And he now wears a boot, that is allowing his ulcer to heal. (It is much smaller than it was. Because his foot hits at a funny angle when he walks, he wears a spot down.) When he reaches adulthood, I am thinking I will get him a splint.(Can't spend that much on a growing pup though. Best to wait until I can fit it permanatly.)


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

what i dont understand is the vet didnt do xrays today, why wouldnt she do that? and how does she know if theres nothing internal? he was dragged under the car 20 foot, thats what im more worried about i guess right now.
you would think she would do xrays.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: momtodukewhat i dont understand is the vet didnt do xrays today, why wouldnt she do that? and how does she know if theres nothing internal? he was dragged under the car 20 foot, thats what im more worried about i guess right now.
> you would think she would do xrays.


I was thinking the same thing, but didn't want to say it. It didn't make sense to me.

Maybe the vet saw signs that said it wasn't an immediate danger? That would be a good question to ask perhaps.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: BJDimockOh, they were all nicely contained in the Fidelco facility.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds like the plot of some animated kid movie


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

well i have a couple of questions to ask her when i get to talk to her and im in my right mind. one is the xrays. two is my did they make it a point to tell me that she had plans today and had to cancel them to take care of duke and would have to add the 150.00 emergency fee ontop of the other fees, and three why didnt someone call me when they were suppose to, and four when she did call why didnt she act like she wanted to call.

and then when i took him in of course he was bleeding every where, and i just opened the front door and asked if there was a back way they wanted me to bring him in, and they said no and then when we went in there was a door rug in front of the door on the inside probably a 5.00 rug from the dollar store and she tells my dog oh dont get on my rug with blood going every where and then goes and picks up the rug like its a problem and takes it to the back. and thats the vet herself!! 

i have to deal with all that crap on top of all of this other you know. i mean he couldnt help he had to walk in the front door where the mat just happend to be. sorry guys i know im venting a little to much.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

When my 4 Fidelco foster came down with the K9 influenza virus, I had to rush her to a local emergency clinic.(I'm a vet tech, and I don't panic, but I freaked when I saw how quick she was going downhill. She had a temp of 105.9 by the time I had gotten her to the office, alcohol on the ears and pads too!)
I called the office every hour on the hour, all night long, because I needed to know.
For your second laugh of the night.....
I staggered into my own vet office that morning, with maybe 1 1/2 hours of sleep.
I waited until 8 am, which is the time the, rather annoyed, night recepionist had told me to call back.
I got a new receptionist this time.
"Sika? Sika??? is she an animal?"
OMG. Did I not deliver my foster to an all night emergency vet clinic?????
I have to say. I was really tired. I was really cranky. And the last I had heard, my pup wasn't doing so great.
So I replied (to the amuesment of my co-workers, who were trying to hear)
"No, she's my pet rock! She developed a crack last night and I was wondering if you'd fixed it!"
I swear.
I was transferred to the doctor shortly after, without ever having to speak to the receptionist again.


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

she said she would do the xrays on monday. well im sorry to ruin any plans for anyone but i wasnt counting on my dog getting dragged 20 foot today either!!


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BJDimockWhen my 4 Fidelco foster came down with the K9 influenza virus, I had to rush her to a local emergency clinic.(I'm a vet tech, and I don't panic, but I freaked when I saw how quick she was going downhill. She had a temp of 105.9 by the time I had gotten her to the office, alcohol on the ears and pads too!)
> I called the office every hour on the hour, all night long, because I needed to know.
> For your second laugh of the night.....
> I staggered into my own vet office that morning, with maybe 1 1/2 hours of sleep.
> ...


oh my gosh thats cute!! lmao!! well i would say im laughing so hard that it brought tears to my eyes but since they were already there i will say im laughing pretty darn hard lol!

i bet they thought you were a nut lmao


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Your vet sounds like my boss.
Hello. We are an animal hospital.
If you don't want pee, drool, blood, or other bodily fluids on the rugs, THEN DON'T PUT THEM THERE!!!!!!!!
Human hospitals don't have them for a reason!
It drives me nuts.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Funny hoe they all knew my name by the end of that day!


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

and if you dont want to cancel plans dont become a dr, lawyer, vet, or mother!!!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Vent away. I'm up grading papers, though it's only 11pm here for me.

I think it is situations like this where you really test the meddle of your vet. If it's a place where there is one vet, that's a tough practice, because maybe she did have plans, but how that is handled is what's important. How she keeps you informed is another thing.

The rug is just stupid -- she's a vet -- she should know about these things. Saving Duke's life today is hopefully why she became a vet. Heck, maybe she knew it was stupid and was kicking herself for it later. People are funny.

This might be tough, but having been through several vets, be careful how you say what you want to say to her. Give yourself time to properly evaluate the situation. It's *really* easy to say something the wrong way and start to burn a bridge that perhaps you don't want to burn. Particularly if Duke is still in her care. 

Does that make sense? It's not that you shouldn't say what you want to her, but better to vent here now, and take your time with her and the other stuff, to be able to say it exactly how you want.

And one of those questions is certainly why she waited until Monday for the xrays!!

edit: another question should be whether she is checking blood counts, which is another way to check for internal bleeding.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: BJDimock"No, she's my pet rock! She developed a crack last night and I was wondering if you'd fixed it!"


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: momtodukeand if you dont want to cancel plans dont become a dr, lawyer, vet, or mother!!!


Or live life in general.


I will add, that although my boss has an OCD issue about her rugs and floor, she will stay up all night and go to lengths not normally seen to help a pet.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: LisaT
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: BJDimock"No, she's my pet rock! She developed a crack last night and I was wondering if you'd fixed it!"



Cripe. I tell you.


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

yea thats why i didnt say anything today because i thought well maybe im so upset im just taking it all wrong you know. it makes since 100%. 
and another reason was because she was about to operate on my dog and didnt want to leave in any bad terms at all with anyone. and then the other reason is, you know they might not have ment anything by it at all, i just took it the wrong way because of the state i was in at the time. 

after it is all over i know he is 100% coming home and i take my time to evaluate everything CLEARLY in my head then i will make the right decision on the vet. she has always been wonderful and never said anything out of the way and knows what shes doing and is very good at what shes doing. thats why i like her. 

she treats my animals like her own. and thats why i like her also. so yea i had already made my mind up to look this situation over in a few days when things are more clear. thats why i didnt say anything about it in the beggining of this post about that.

i still dont understand the xrays though.


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

[/quote] I will add, that although my boss has an OCD issue about her rugs and floor, she will stay up all night and go to lengths not normally seen to help a pet. [/quote]


right and thats my vet. shes wonderful with them and knows whats going on. i trust her, or Duke would DEFINITLY NOT BE THERE! i think i just took alot of stuff the wrong way today on everything.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: momtoduke......she treats my animals like her own. and thats why i like her ..... she has always been wonderful and never said anything out of the way and knows what shes doing and is very good at what shes doing. thats why i like her.


That says a lot. If you hang on to that, that's a good thought maybe to help you through the next day or so. 

She has to have a good reason for the xrays.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

There are many things we look for that happen behind the sceens. It may be that Duke had injuries that had to be taken care of now, that an x-ray wouldn't have changed the outcome of.
We will put off x-rays if there is an overriding problem.
As long as airway looks good, color is ok, and temp is managable, we will go to surgery to fix life threatening problems without stopping to take a rad. It is possible that Duke would have lost too much blood if left that long.
Or that infection from road rash would have caused greater problems.
If you feel that your vet treats your pets as her own(no matter what cranky mood you caught her in) then feel ok about it.


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

well guys thanks for all the help tonight and comforting! im going to try and get some rest for tonight and get up in the morning and start my long, lonely day and start making calls to check on my baby! 

i will definitly be posting tomorrow weather they call, or i get to them first. and if not either which i hope and pray i get to talk to someone i will let yall know to! 

thanks again so much!! yall dont know how much yall have helped things tonight. but i will definitly let you know whats going on and when my boy comes home! 

one more thing they asked if i wanted him to be nuetured while he was under and said that would help alot on his behavior, is that true?


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

yea and i think that that was just it, there was a much bigger problem than having the xray done at the time and she went straight for the main problem! 

and in my BOOK THAT IS WONDERFUL!!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

In some dogs, the neutering will have that type of effect. 

Hope you get some rest. You must be exhausted after the day/night you've had. I look forward to some good news tomorrow!


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

i will definitly let yall know!! thanks again!!!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Neutering may help, and it really is a simple procedure. Good of your vet to offer.
Keep us posted!
I have to sign off as well, being 2:23 am here!


----------



## IliamnasQuest (Aug 24, 2005)

So sorry to hear of Duke's accident - I hope that he comes through this okay and that you have him home soon. 

I was glad to read that you had taken photos of the accident site and the car/tire. If you do end up doing any sort of legal interaction with this woman, those photos are going to be worth thousands of words! 

As far as the vet goes - if you don't hear from her by noon or so on Sunday, I would just give her a call. You're paying an emergency fee, and I can't imagine anyone not wanting to hear how their dog is doing. The vet clinic I worked for always contacted people when their animals had to stay overnight and updated them on the progress.

She may not have done the x-rays because she could fully see the injuries if it was as bad as you described. If the skin was laid back and the bones exposed, then she could probably see everything she needed to work on. And moving him around to get to the x-ray machine when he was already shocky might have not seemed very important at the time. 

She might have told you that she had to cancel plans because she felt a bit bad about the emergency fee and wanted you to understand why there was an additional fee. I know there were times when my vet ended up at the clinic for several nights in a row on emergencies. It's exhausting and difficult, and they deserve the emergency fee for being willing to take care of animals after hours. So I wouldn't fault her too much for that.

I agree that she should have called when she said she would, although sometimes things get busy and time slips away. It's very hard when you're waiting for that important call, though. And for some people it's easier to stay a bit distant from the situation so as to handle it better (vets who are really emotional burn out very fast) and that could be why she sounded a bit distant/distracted when she did call. But definitely talk to her on Sunday - you should NOT have to wait until Monday! 

Positive thoughts heading your way from Alaska .. hopefully you will have good news to report to us next time you're on!

Melanie and the gang in Alaska


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

<span style="color: #3333FF"> I am so sorry to hear about Duke. I hope he heals quickly and fully. I also hope the mail lady helps pay for the bill. It seems that if so many people have complained and the town put a speed bump, you have some proof she is at fault.


I also suggest getting a Martingale Collar.

Martingale Collar 


Please keep us updated!</span>


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I am so sorry to read about your poor Duke!!!! Stupid idiot driver!

The first priority with a HBC is shock and blood loss. Stabilze the dog and worry about broken bones when he is stable and able to be put under for x-rays or surgery. If the bones are exposed, they can see (as noted above) what type of fixation is indicated. But the dog has to be stable first! Address the shock, give blood and get his vitals as close to normal as possible. The fact that they did do sutures is good, it means they felt he was stable enough for that, and I assume they cast his leg? Or did he need plates and pins? To offer to neuter him ??? Well most vets are fixated on neuter/spay and for good reason...but ??? Well I guess she was confident enough of his recovery to feel this was an appropriate procedure!

I would first report it to the police, and make sure they know you have protested to both the postmaster and the drivers about their speed. I would find out which post office is the next level above your local office's supervisor and file a complaint there, and request a reassignment of the driver to another route. AND I would also make some claim for the bills against the post office/driver for negligence that resulted in this accident.

Good luck and I have my fingers crossed for Duke!

Lee


----------



## dchamness (Oct 18, 2008)

Take pics of duke, take pics of her blown out tire, her jeep sitting in the field, take pics of the skid mark (especially if you can lay a measuring tape alongside to show how far the skid is, and for God's sake...CALL the police out to make a report!! The police can verify how fast she was going by the skid length and the condition of her vehicle. She SHOULD NOT get out of this scott free and I for one would be dragging her a$$ into court top pay for those vet bills. Get a petition going from your neighbours stating they too have observed and complained about her excessive speed...find out if anyone saw this horrible episode...and have them testify for you. 
You are doing your job by taking care of Duke...now you need to fight for justice for him too!!


Just as a side not...I had a somewhat similiar experience years ago. I had a Borzoi that escaped out of an open window (don't ask me how it was only open 2" or so. The Borzoi in the course of a bout 6 hours ran from Norman Oklahoma to Oklahoma city about 20 miles or so. I got a call around midnite from a lady who asked if I had a dog...blah blah blah...it seems whe was travelling behind an 18 wheeler and saw my dog get hit by the truck, she then ran over the dog herself..and stopped and took THE DEAD DOG'S COLLAR OFF...to call me and say she wanted me to pay her 1500 insurance deductable because she had ran over him and damaged the undercarriage of her car!!!!! NEEDLESS to say she did not get one dime from me.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh gosh I just saw this post!

I am so sorry and hope Duke does as well as can be expected. Don't be angry at yourself accidents happen. I would certainly be angry at the driver and would definitely get very calculating in your determination to slow her down and recover some of your bills from her or the post office. I would consider civil court as well.

Please update on Duke when you can.


----------



## novarobin (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh that is so horrible. I really hope he is going to be ok.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I am so sorry to hear about Duke. First order of business for a Vet with a tramatic injury like this is to stabilize the dog. 

I hope they call you today with an update.

Next order of business, is to get a collars that works for dogs that like to slip out of their collar or know how to. The Martingale collar is the best INHO for that.










You can get them at Petsmart, Petco or online from various places.
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2751415

My little DeeDee is the queen an slipping her collar, but ONLY when she is scared and that is when I really don't need her slipping her collar. She had it down to a fine art and only took her a second, she waited until the leash got good and tight and then just turned her body a little and dipped her hear and pop she was free.

Send healing vibes to Duke and good thoughts for you and your family.

Val


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

I am so sorry for poor Duke and you! That's horrible what you had and still will have to go thru. Please let us know any news from the vet about your baby.

Forget about the money from the crazy driver. My Yana also had an accident less then a month ago. A fat lady who I thought was my friend landed on top of Yana and dislocated her hip. Well, no money, no apology, and the vet bills well over 2K. Accidents happen, unfortunately, and some of them nobody can prevent. On a good not for you the surgeon who performed a surgery on Yana told me that she would had better all her legs broken in the accident than that one hip dislocated. It would look very horrible but it would be an easy and quick fix with no long term effects. 

I'll be keeping Duke and you in my thoughts!


----------



## 2dogcrew (May 1, 2005)

I hope Duke is doing better. Poor little guy.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Anxiously awaiting an update......keeping good thoughts for Duke!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

How is Duke????


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: WolfstraumI am so sorry to read about your poor Duke!!!! Stupid idiot driver!
> 
> 
> I would first report it to the police, and make sure they know you have protested to both the postmaster and the drivers about their speed. I would find out which post office is the next level above your local office's supervisor and file a complaint there, and request a reassignment of the driver to another route. AND I would also make some claim for the bills against the post office/driver for negligence that resulted in this accident.
> ...


Perfect way to put it. I agree!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm hoping that no news is good news, but I"m concerned.


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Wisc.TigerI am so sorry to hear about Duke. First order of business for a Vet with a tramatic injury like this is to stabilize the dog.
> 
> I hope they call you today with an update.
> 
> ...


val, thanks for the collar info. i really like those, can you tell me where you got those from? do you think pet smart would have them? im updating at the end of this post on my boy


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi Guys!
I'm so SORRY for the late update tonight, but i would first like to say THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH FOR BEING HERE! I know you all know what everyone here means because im sure each and everyone of us have had some issue and you all know what its like to have the support and comfort behind you! So thank you all it means alot!!

OK, Now for the update, well unfortunatly there isnt one ...No I will not lie and yes I know vets are very busy but I was not happy with no one returning my calls today at all! 

I have tried all day to get through, and all I got was the answering service and a call back from the answering service saying the other vet (that didnt work on duke) sends his apologies but he doesnt know anything about the case at all!!

Then I try calling the other vet on the cell that I have for them and no call back, left a message on the cell the second time and no call back, called the answering service back and they said they would page her and what? NO CALL BACK!!

I am so upset about this...I know there busy and YES DONT GET ME WRONG because i dont want this to sound the wrong way but I know they deserve a day off also but this happens on a sat. I talk to the vet one time for 30 seconds after a 5 hour surgery and then no one lets me know at all about him the next day.

So after all of these calls I drove the 45 min drive to the vets office to see if I could catch someone there just to see if I could see him and no one was there, I had some other stuff to take care of down the road and came back about an hour and still didnt catch anyone. The good thing is, is tomorrow is monday and I know I can talk to someone, better yet weather he comes home or not tomorrow IM GOING TO SEE MY BOY!!!

I dont want to make this post to long so im going to submit this one and then im going to shoot my idea to everyone and see what every one thinks. the post might have to be moved because i dont know if its a place for it, but since its on him and the same topic im going to post it on this same post. if it has to be moved please let me know how to do it and i will if i can, i might not be able to.


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: momtoduke
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Wisc.TigerI am so sorry to hear about Duke. First order of business for a Vet with a tramatic injury like this is to stabilize the dog.
> ...



Val im sorry i just read that whole post, and never even seen the site you said i could get those. the blonde chemical has sunk in lol! no offense to anyone!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I've been hanging around the board today, waiting for an update. When we didn't hear from you, I was beginning to think the worst. So, good news, that wasn't the case!!!

I am so glad that tomorrow is Monday, and not only will you get some answers, but you will get to see Duke.

I would be incredibly upset about the vet not checking in today.


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

Sending best wishes for Duke. Please let us know when you hear something tomorrow.


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

Ok, after coming to my senses today (what little i might have still yet) and much considerations on alot of things, i have came up with an idea but dont know if it will work, so any input would help so much...

In the morning I am going to go see our lawyer and talk to him about getting the petitions going, and then I want to take what I get from the petitions and have him type it up legally and send it out to all the postal services, make them aware that it is not just our problem but a community problem with the same mail carrier(s). 

Then I want him to send it to the main place (still not sure what that would be) that is over all the postal services in the state of ky. let them all know that yes I should have reported this to others than the mail carriers themselves but by telling them myself thought would help but did not! 

It took one of our family members to get ran over by someone who thinks this little half a lane road here is like a california freeway. Only not in these words thats why im looking to take it to the laywer in the morning. Then im going to contact the sheriffs office and see if they will send someone out to take there own pics and if not im going to make them aware of the problem.

Then as someone mentioned and since i did take pics but i did not take pics of the road with a tape measure there im going to do that first thing in the morning. Thanks for suggesting that. Then im going to contact the animal control and just double check if there is a leash law in the county. Then Im going to talk to the vet and have her confirm how bad he was and see if she will vouch that it was not a 10 mile an hour hit/drag. Hopefully she will be able to tell that by the wounds he has. I dont know if she can or not.

Then im going to print off the pics tonigh that i have already taken and if the cops dont come out, im going to take them to them and give them a copy tell them i want them to take them and put them on file for the next time it happens to anyone and HOPE TO GOD THAT IT IS NOT A CHILD. Then im also going to get the bill from the vet going to have to pay it of course but then im taking it straight to the lawyer and see what i can do with it. 

Thats my plan as of now, if anyone wants to add anything that i have forgot since im not in my right mind still yet, please feel free to give all the advice you want to! it will be gladly accepted. So how does all of that sound?


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

I promise i will let you know something alot earlier tomorrow than tonight. again im so sorry ive just been running around here crazy today, trying to clean all the blood up off the porch and out of the car. and then take my moments to cry thinking that it could have been worse and at least hes here with us or i hope he is.

thats the bad thing i dont know whats going on at all. and that will be known tomorrow for sure! ive been writing all of my stuff down trying to get everything in order on how i want it to work out doesnt mean its going to go that way, but at least i have a plan on hand. 

I will know something at 8 am in the morning and you all will know something at least by 830 am! if they open at 8 if not it will be 9 and 930!!


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

Momtoduke

I'm an investigator for the Postal Service here in upstate NY. PM me before you do anything. I can give you a heads up on procedure in the Postal Service and possibly give you folks you can contact.

For one thing, your mail lady is what we call a rural carrier. Once that accident occurred, it was up to her to contact her supervisor, the postmaster if it's a smaller PO (post office) and then the supervisor is to contact the police to get a police report and is to do an accident investigation. Sounds like none of this was done. That is a direct violation of postal service policy. You need to contact either the Manager of Post Office Operations (the postmaster's supervisor) to make a formal complaint. I would also get other's on the carrier's route to make complaints about the excessive speed. This gal is a danger and needs to not be doing this job. 

As far as legal action against the carrier, that is up to you. If she was in her official capacity delivering mail, the postal service is obligated to provide her counsel. 

Anyhow, please PM me so I can give you more specific information.

Good luck and so you know, you and Duke are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

Sorry to hear about Duke, wow, what an awful injury! It is so hard to not feel guilty, I know only to well. It has been about 5 1/2 weeks since I lost my Heidi in an accident that started just like yours, slipping a collar. I normally use a chain, or nylon slip collar, but I did not that day as a result of a brain fart, and Heidi went after a moose, and upon returning to me, she tried to traverse a pond that had not frozen over well enough, and she broke through the ice, and could not get back out. Keep us updated on Duke, we are all pulling for him.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

momtoduke, that is very understandable that you are frazzled.

The link I gace was to Petsmart on line store, but if you have access to a Petco or Petsmart both in my area carry the Martingale collar.

Hoping to hear something on Duke.

Val


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Good luck with everything, Momtoduke.







to you and the lil' trooper!

Here are links to some martingale collar from Jeffers Pet. I've ordered from here before, they're great:

http://www.jefferspet.com/product/the-premier8482-collar-20497.cfm

http://www.jefferspet.com/product/check-choke-training-collar-2229l-24402.cfm

http://www.jefferspet.com/product/1w-x-1724l-checkchoke-training-c-24675.cfm

Note that the Premier collar does not have chains. This is personal preference but the chain noise can act as more of a corrective tool for some dogs.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

Momtoduke,

I'm really hoping there were no complications in the surgery and they repaired that awful injury completely.

It's 10:20 (9:20 for you, I guess) so we're all hoping for a great update from you. In any case, good wishes for your boy.

MJ


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

Sending positive healing energy to Duke.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

So sorry to hear about Duke. Hope things go well for him.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Yes hoping for an update! It should be almost noon there. I can't remember if Western KY is central or eastern time? The time zone changes on the western part of the state. 

Can't believe no one rturned her calls yesterday. Unforgiveable. There should always be an on call briefed in on the animals.


----------



## Tula (May 21, 2004)

wow... this is unbelievable. My thoughts and prayers are with you and Duke!


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

OK FINALLY A VERDICT!!! 
I know it is past time for the time i gave but it all went on the vets part once again!

I called first thing this morning at 8 am and the receptionist was there and said she didnt know anything yet and that the vet had not came in yet. I said well do you at least know if my DOG IS ALIVE???? And she actually hesitated to say anything at first and then said hold on and let me get right back to you, she put me on hold for 5 mins. and came back and said I still dont know anything but he looks like hes doing fine and I said well great IM SO FINALLY TO HEAR THOSE WORDS!! THE WOMAN DIDNT EVEN KNOW IF MY DOG WAS ALIVE!!

WELL after that I told her i wanted the vet to call me ASAP when she got in, well apparently NO one here knows what ASAP MEANS!! So about 2 hours later (i figured i would be kind and patient enough to give the vet time to get in and look at each and everyone of her animals) and the receptionist then proceeded to let me know that she still hadnt heard the verdict on my DUKE!! I said well will it be anytime this month that I will hear anything??? and she said I will get with her right now and have her to call and I said fine but someone better call me this time because IVE HAD IT!! THIS IS MY DOG AND NO ONE BOTHERS TO CALL ME AT ALL AND UPDATE ON HIM, AND NO ONE RETURNS MY CALLS EVER!! 

anyway about 45 mins later the receptionist calls back and said stacey the dr has sent a note up here to me and wanted me to call you and let you know she wanted him to stay until wednesday! i politly told her i would be there in driving time and someone had better make time for me when i arrived!!

i got there and i got to SEE MY BABY WITH ALOT OF TEARS IN MY EYES!!!! and then the vet came in and started telling me why she wanted him to stay and that it was because of the foot and leg had to be totally reconstructed, and he also has stitches in his toe where it punctures a vein. she said that if he moves or does anything the wrong way she might have to take the foot off, and thats why she thought it was best for him to stay!

I said WHY COULDNT SOMEONE JUST TELL ME THIS AT EVERY HOUR ON THE HOUR THIS MORNING, I SAID IT HAS BEEN A VERY LONG AND PAINFUL WEEKEND FOR ME AND MY WHOLE FAMILY AND WE GET TREATED LIKE THIS. all i wanted was someone to tell me what was happening with my baby! and she never said sorry or anything i just told her that i would let him stay until wednesday because i didnt want to take any chances at all with any more hurt and pain for him. 

BUT YOU CAN BET HE WONT BE BACK TO THIS VET!!! I WILL PUT UP WITH ALO BUT WHEN YOU MESS WITH MY BABIES (HUMAN OR ANIMALS) IM DONE!! I didnt tell her that because he is still with her and i dont want anything to happen to him if you know what i mean. she said it broke every bone from his toes to up his hind quarter of his leg, it damaged nerves but she has those repaired, and he had lost alot of blood. i wanted to let everyone know what was going on at this point. 

He was so ready to come home, he was trying to open the turn knob door handle with his nose, and he was walking like nothing ever happend, he talked to me and with me, he laid in my lap, and cried and i cried with him! IF ANYONE EVER SAYS TO ME THEY DONT KNOW WHATS GOING ON I WILL HAVE TO SUCKER PUNCH THEM!! BECAUSE THEY KNOW EVERYTHING!!

It hurt me very bad to have to leave him but at this point i know its the best, but he will have a knew vet. please dont be down on me about the vet if anyone has any different opinions on it because this is what i feel is best for him. he has to have the best as far as im concerned!

Now for the legal part of it, i called the county attorney this morning and he said that we can take her to small claims court and they will have to pay up to 1500.00 if we go that way or we can go to full blown court with a lawyer and if it cost any more than 1500 then she will ahve to pay it all! i asked if it would be in our favor and he said most definitly! im in a hurry right now but i wanted to let everyone know what was going on at this point and when i get back home i will be back on to tell the rest! yes there is more!!! 

but duke looks great and he is ALIVE!!! THANK THE GOOD LORD ABOVE!!! SEEING HIM MADE ME A VERY HAPPY PERSON TODAY IT WAS LIKE NOTHING ELSE MATTERED AFTER I SEEN HIM!!! I will be back on later tonight with more!!! i just wanted to get this in as quick as possible i just got home from the vets office when i got on here, i wanted everyoen to know!!!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I am happy to hear about Duke. Very unhappy with the Vet's office. I know I pay a little more for my Vet, but they treat me and my dogs well and I always get updates if one has to have surgery or what every. This is the same clinic where my St.Bernard mix had she spleen removed and had to stay on IV's for 11 days. I got at least one call a day from the Vet and one from one of the Tech's. So I guess I am spoiled with Vet care.

Once Again glad to hear about Duke.

Val


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh boy sounds like your vet does need a sucker punch! But happy to hear Duke is doing okay.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Sounds like they don't have the best bed side manner but if they repaired this:


> Quote:it broke every bone from his toes to up his hind quarter of his leg, it damaged nerves but she has those repaired


I'm not sure I'd be too tough on them, that sounds like *major* damage

_*Fingers and paws crossed in the E house for a speedy and full recovery*_


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Wow, what an update -- I am ****ssssooooo**** glad that you were able to spend time with him, and, yes, I can say it now, I am so glad that he is still alive









I need to get out of the office, it's late, but I had to check in real quick and see how things were going. 

You must feel like a zillion ton brick has been lifted!!


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

> Quote:it broke every bone from his toes to up his hind quarter of his leg, it damaged nerves but she has those repaired


I'm so glad that Duke is still hanging in there and that he is aware of his surroundings enough to want to go home with Mom.

I don't want to sound ignorant about this, I understand how much your baby means to you, but if there was that much damage, wouldn't removing the leg have been better? 

Please don't get upset with me, I'm not trying to be mean. I'm trying to look at this as if it was my Larka, and what would I do. 

A long time ago,my friends dog was hit by a truck and like Duke, he had every bone shattered in his leg. He had his leg amputated and he never missed it. I understand that was a long time ago and there have been many advancments in medicine since then.

I'm just concerned about the added chance of infection, complications, and future problems with artheritis.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

OMG!!!! I'm so glad Dukes ok!!!!!!!!! Been checking in whenever I could!
Your vets behavior is unacceptable in my book. They took him in, they repaired him, they should have contacted you. Period. I'm glad they did a good job in surgery, but you wouldn't be expected to leave a human child in a hospital without speaking to a person or getting a call back.

We are not a 24 hour clinic, but if we take the responsibility to keep a pet overnight on a weekend, you better be sure that one of us calls the owner the next day, to provide updates. (Even if it is nothing more than to assure you that your pet is resting comfortably, and that if nothing changes, we'll call you tomorrow.)

Pm DnP and go ahead with the mail lady investigation. I'm tempted to as well!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: crabby
> 
> 
> > Quote:it broke every bone from his toes to up his hind quarter of his leg, it damaged nerves but she has those repaired
> ...


Surgery is quite amazing today! I work in the buisness and you wouldn't believe what they can repair sucessfully!


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: BJDimock
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: crabby
> ...


Thanks for answering my ignorant question. I'm so glad to hear that his leg could be saved. 

Hugs to you Duke!


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

OMG! Just saw this!!









Are YOU OK? Hang in there. I just read the last page of this. I do not know the whole story yet. I will read it. 

BUT enough to know he is OK. But not home yet. I am SO sorry that has to be so hard. 

We are here. Take care of you! He is gonna be fine!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: crabby
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: BJDimock
> ...


Heres me hoping I didn't sound mean!








I have to say that everyday that goes by, I wonder if Frodo wouldn't have been better off with amputation.(surgery wasn't an option when I had obtained him) I'm in a much better place than many to manage his ortho problems, but there is a big part of me that think's, if we had removed his leg early, than we wouldn't be dealing with any of the problems that I am encountering.
It still blows my mind how many people will euthanise rather than remove the limb.
Even though I'm in the field, I don't know that my family could afford extensive reconstructive surgery on our dogs, therefore amputation would be our option.
For those who can afford it, and are willing to follow through with physical therapy(something I specialize in) then these surgeries are amazingly effective.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I did not read all of the thread, so I apologize if this has been answered.

I do not know what the laws are in regards to her being responsible for all or part of the veterinary bill. Your local animal control office, however, may know what your position is on that. You should be able to find their phone number online and you can call them to ask.

However, as the speeding has been an ongoing problem, I have a recommendation in regards to that:

Go down to your local Post Office and ask the clerk behind the counter for the name and contact information of the Postmaster for your area. They have to give you this information, even if they give you loads of excuses why they can't / aren't able to. Tell them that they are required to provide this information to you and that you are not leaving until they have done so.

Call the Postmaster and inform them that this has been an ongoing issue, and that nothing has been done to address it. If you can get your neighbors to write statements and/or call the Postmaster as well, to support your statement, that may be helpful. Then let him/her deal with the situation.

Does your road have any speed bumps? If not, you may want to see about contacting the city/county to see whether anything can be done to get people to slow down on the road, as it's obviously a safety hazard.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I just read this thread. Wow, what an awful thing to happen. I'm so sorry for Duke and for you. I would be absolutely furious if my vet didn't call me back to at least tell me whether my dog was still alive. Good grief! It only takes a few minutes to make a phone call!

But it sounds like he's doing much better and is on the mend. He sounds like a really strong willed dog.

Hang in there! I hope he continues to improve greatly in the next few days.


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

I hope everything is going well for your family and duke, i really hope that you can do something about this mail lady. If i were you i would take her to court too!


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: momtodukeNow for the legal part of it, i called the county attorney this morning and he said that we can take her to small claims court and they will have to pay up to 1500.00 if we go that way or we can go to full blown court with a lawyer and if it cost any more than 1500 then she will ahve to pay it all! i asked if it would be in our favor and he said most definitly!


Please PM me. If your rural carrier was working in her official capacity as a rural carrier, she will be provided counsel by the USPS. Thus, you may not HAVE to go to small claims court or even need to spend the money on a lawyer. 

Not only that, it sounds like USPS procedures were NOT followed and the carrier AND postmaster/supervisor should be held responsible. 

As I've said before, I can get you in contact with the people to talk to regarding everything and possibly make this an easier process for you to get satisfaction.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Lots of good advice here - but please contact Diana as she can give you an inside straight forward procedure....I don't know how your vets fees run in your area - but here, the work done on Duke would run way past $1500 - probably double that or more....and the leg is not out of danger from what your vets are saying. with the damage described, I am surprised they have been able to reconstruct the bone and muscles - hopefully the surgeries will be sucessful.

I am so glad that he is doing well........

Lee


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

Glad, Duke is doing better.
I'm surprised that they don't amputate the leg givent the extensive damage. He would heal & recuperate much faster and with fewer complications.









This is quite some vet clinic. There seems to be no communication between the receptionist and vet going on and less heading back to the client- that would make me furious too.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Prayers for Duke and you.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Any more updates????


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: DnP
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: momtodukeNow for the legal part of it, i called the county attorney this morning and he said that we can take her to small claims court and they will have to pay up to 1500.00 if we go that way or we can go to full blown court with a lawyer and if it cost any more than 1500 then she will ahve to pay it all! i asked if it would be in our favor and he said most definitly!
> ...


DnP, i tried to send a PM lastnight but it came back to me. How do I send a PM? I am really interested in this!! HELP!!!


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

Ok!! MAD ONCE AGAIN!! 
Over the weekend when I couldnt get a holt of the vet, and SHE FINALLY called me it was on her cell so I saved that number into my cell and didnt realize I had set it primary for her offce, well this morning as I got up and wanted to call and check on Duke I didnt pay attention to the number that I had just hit a button to call, well it was her cell and the voicemail picked up but i thought it was an answering machine so I didnt leave a message because yesterday the receptionist said to call and check on him this morning and that she would be the only one there that the vet was off on tuesdays.

Well after i didnt leave a message and hung up my home phone rung and it was the vets office and of course I said Hello and the first thing out of the receptionists mouth was Stacey honey you have called her cell number and she is off today and i said well excuse me i didnt mean to do that. She said the vet called her and told her to call me and let her know that i had done that and that it was her day off!!! 

IM TRYING TO BE NICE BECAUSE THEY STILL HAVE OUR DOG BUT WHEN I GO TO GET HIM IN THE MORNING THERES GOING TO BE SOME INPUT ON THINGS THEY CAN DO TO MAKE IT BETTER! she is one of the most expensive vets around here, i dont care about price I CARE ABOUT CONTACT!! I truely did not mean to call her cell, but was treated like a child! 

I am SO GREATFUL to her for fixing my baby because like some have said they would rather have it amputated, im the type as long as it can be fixed and fixed right and no long term problems id rather have it fixed. Now had it been hanging off on a limb yea definitly i wouldnt want it repaired. BECAUSE IM GOING TO LOVE HIM NO MATTER WHAT!! AS LONG AS HES HERE IM 1000000% HAPPY WITH WHAT EVER!

Anyway she said that he was doing good today, and that it was a good call to keep him with the weather its raining here. But said he should be able to come home tomorrow!! needless to say after the lack of comunication DUKE will have a NEW VET!! She is good and knows what shes doing and i like that part very much but she treated me as he wasnt even my dog, and when i was talked to it was like they didnt want to tell me anything anyway!! All i care about at this point until he comes home is that he is doing good, and HE IS ALIVE!!









Had it not been for everyone here this weekend i would have went absolutly crazy! yesterday when i went to see him she walked in there and said i want to keep him because i dont want to take no chances TURNED AROUND AND WALKED OUT!!!! I never got to say a word to her and she was right in front of me. Then im sure i made her even more mad by staying in the room with him for about 30 mins! OH WELL WE ARE PAYING FOR IT!!

Now FOR THE KICKER, i called the post master yesterday to make my formal complaint since it happend on sat. i called on monday she said that they had taken pics and that they could tell where your dog was chasing her. OH MY GOD YOU DIDNT JUST SAY THAT! i was calm and since i loose my temper very easily i decided to stay that way and do this in a good maner and let them be surprised!

So i said well first my dog wasnt chasing her there is a difference to me in chasing and running along with and i seen him to me chasing is when they run behind something right on something! he was in the middle of my yard running as she was driving he ran in front of her and she drug my dog 20 FEET AND HIT HIM SO HARD THAT IT BLEW HER TIRE OUT! Anyway i politly asked her what she ment by that and if they planned on trying to do something to us? she said oh no she said she was just worried about the dog. i politly said no shes worried about her job! Well thats not true is what i was told. 

Anyway i cut her short and said you know all i wanted to do is call and make my formal complaint on a working day so phone records can show i called! and she told me she had already taken care of it on sat. and proceeded to tell me that she had had a bad day on sat. anyway the post master did and i said you think you had a bad day you should have been in my shoes on sat, sun, mon, and now all the way until wed when i get my DOG back! and then she asked if i found out if there was anything we could do about it. maybe i shouldnt have said it and let her wonder but i said yes i talked to the county attorney this morning and thats all i said. 

for 2 days now the mail lady has drove a very reasonable speed and im so happy with that, but that is the mail lady that runs mon thru fri the one that hit him runs on sat. NOW FOR THE REAL KICKER!

She asked me who i took my dogs to and i told her and she told me that the vet i use, she use to use her and she killed her dog. she had taken the dog in for a check up one month prior and said the vet said that everything looked really well, they took her in a month later for a cold she had the vet put her on antibitoics and something else i guess an iv and that the dog had to stay, the vet called her the next day told her the dog had died of heart reasons. 

said that they took it all the way to the board on her. i dont know if its true and she may be trying to scare me with him being there. but she sounded pretty sincere about it. anyway that was my day yesterday and today and the update as of now! im sorry this is so long but there has been so much to happen i wanted everyone to know everything word. im going to post a couple pics i took of duke the day before this happend. the pics have me in them because i was trying to get set up to take the family xmas pic but now unfortantly i didnt get to do the xmas pic yet BUT WE WILL THANK GOD! THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH!

I did try to pm DnP lastnight and it came to my email so can someone please tell me how to do that or did i do it right? my son had a xmas play last night and we got home late so in the what i thought was a pm to dnp i just told her i would pm when i got home but it was so late that i didnt get to but i want to!


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

im also going to take a pic of the yard and road from the porch and then you can see where im talking about when i say the middle of the yard and then i will take a pic of the accident scene where he ran out and you can see exactly what im talking about. its raining now so it will be later on today before i can post those or well take them.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

To PM someone on the board - click on their name, you will see options, PM is one of them.


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

k. thanks for the info for the pm. i done an email post lastnight. 

instead of putting the pics on here im going to add them to my photo bucket, i have pics of the car, the marks/hair grinded into the road, and recent pics of my boy!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

momtoduke,

The comments about vets that "killed my dog", are very hard to interpret, because medical conditions can be so variable. 

I had a vet that is responsible for my dog having a lifetime of illness, and had I kept going to him, I am confident that his advice and care would have killed my dog. 

_Things happen_, it's how they respond to those things that makes a good vet or bad, in my opinion. I think you are getting a good look at her, uh, bedside manner, for lack of a better term right now, but you won't be able to evaluate Duke until you get him home. For now, she saved his life. Sounds like you will have to take this one day at a time.

His recouperation may not easy. In my opinion, conventional meds are great at this lifesaving stuff, and the more alternative meds for the recovery, to regain and maintain health. I know that right now you need to concentrate on all the legal and vet stuff, but just wanted to plant a little thought for the next phase of this.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks for the update. Cannot wait until you get him home and do not ever take him to that vet again. OMG. What a nightmare.









I feel so bad for you! 

The thing that strikes me is they repaired this leg, and she is NOT an orthro specialist??? Maybe I am wrong. I would maybe take him to one when you get him back to do follow up. 

Good luck on the leagal stuff with the USPS. I would stop talking to them now and let your lawyer talk to them from here on out. That is going to cause you serious stress. OR drop it altogether if possible. Talk about a nighmare. 

Maybe Diana will tell you different. But unless you have video to prove malis intent I do not think this will get far. It was an accident. She or he was WRONG for speeding, she or he may get fired...I know you are upset right now, cannot even imagine!! 

Do what you need to do. I wish I had a lot of money to help you sue them to high heaven, but... it is not going to change this terrible thing. 

Take care of yourself too!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Regarding switching vets - the only issue I can speak of is that this vet has done the work, understands what she did and why - none of us knows what exactly she did - plates, pins, reconnected nerves??????, and to switch to someone else may be counterproductive to his recovery....is this vet Board certified or a specialist? Is there anyone in your area you can contact to find out some background on her abilities and experience? I would hate to see you not follow up with someone as good or better equipped to handle the recovery process....I have a feeling that Duke is NOT out of the woods yet, and he is still at risk for losing this leg....have seen many traumas which later do require more radical treatment like amputation...

Fingers crossed and prayers for Duke!!!!

Lee


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Can you get him to a vet teaching hospital for follow up care?

I am so sorry this is has happened to you and then to have difficulty with the vet and the USPS. The USPS is going to try to protect the employee and no doubt her statement is that Duke chased and she did not see him. You may not get anywhere with this. Hopefully Diana can help you.

You know if you get no where I would start calling the sheriff every time she sped down your road. Complain complain complain. 

Most important is that Duke comes home and recovers. Concentrate on him now.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

The pic of you and Duke is very nice!


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: LisaTmomtoduke,
> 
> The comments about vets that "killed my dog", are very hard to interpret, because medical conditions can be so variable.
> 
> ...


yea thats why i said maybe she was trying to bother me with the remark about her dog. that stuff happens all the time to animals and humans for that fact. i have always believed that if its ment to be its going to be! im just so thankful that it wasnt dukes time! 

i will definitly be concentrating on all of the vet/legal things but I PROMISE THAT DUKE WILL COME FIRST NO MATTER WHAT! He needs me more than i need the money for the vet bill! It would help tremendously but seeing him yesterday, and how he wanted to come home with his family so bad made me see what is really important to me and my family! thanks Lisa you all hold an important part in my life because i see how much you all care for not only your animals but each and every animal on this board and else where!


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

im going to try to finish putting the pics of the accident on the photobucket, i got the one pic of me and duke on there and then my laptop froze up for some reason, and i couldnt do anything. first im going to send diana a pm.

as far as the recovery process i will have to follow up with her because evidentally she is the only one that knows what she has done. after all of this is over i will be finding a new vet though. i will have the desentcy to thank her for saving my beloved pets life, and for the work that she has done, but i will also politly let her know why i have made this decision. had there been any communication at all it would have been different for me. 

i know the precautions that im going to take to make sure this never happens again or hope it doesnt, accidents do happen but most of the time can be prevented. in his short 9 months of life, he has had alot to happen.

hes been hit by a friend in my drive way fracturing the same foot/leg that is messed up so badly now, and after that is when i started putting him on a leash. if i know there is not going to be anyone around he and i go out in the yard and play for a while each day. he had the sarcoptic mange, he had worms and now this! i just got him back to where he looked so beautiful after the hair lose from the mange. 

OH WELL HES ALIVE AND IVE LEARNT ALOT!


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

im sorry, he is 14 months old. we have had him 9 months. but in the 9 months we have had him thats all happend. seems like the harder i try to keep him safe the more happens to him.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

momtoduke, we know you didn't mean for this to happen and we are sure that you will keep your Duke safe. I know how it feels to have some slip a collar, it happened to me that is why I put the info about the Martingale collar. 

I wish Vet's had better crateside manners and dealt with owners better, not sure they have much of that in school. But hey look at it this way, there are human Dr's that suck at bedside manners, not that it is an excuse, just a fact. But I would also be looking for a new Vet once Duke gets on his paws.

Val


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: momtoduke......hes been hit by a friend in my drive way fracturing the same foot/leg that is messed up so badly now,


Don't take this the wrong way, but in a warped way, that's kinda good. Why have two kinda messed up feet/legs? No????




> Quote:OH WELL HES ALIVE AND IVE LEARNT ALOT!


They teach us a lot, and some lessons are harder than others. Had I known what I know now, my Indy would not have had a lifetime of pain. But I didn't know. As long as we learn from the lessons that they offer us, then we honor them.



> Originally Posted By: momtodukehe is 14 months old. we have had him 9 months. but in the 9 months we have had him thats all happend. seems like the harder i try to keep him safe the more happens to him.


Remember, those are tough months too -- lots of challenges during those months!



> Quote:thanks Lisa you all hold an important part in my life because i see how much you all care for not only your animals but each and every animal on this board and else where!


Thanks momtoduke. This is a great board, with lots of great dog folk.


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Wisc.Tigermomtoduke, we know you didn't mean for this to happen and we are sure that you will keep your Duke safe. I know how it feels to have some slip a collar, it happened to me that is why I put the info about the Martingale collar.
> 
> I wish Vet's had better crateside manners and dealt with owners better, not sure they have much of that in school. But hey look at it this way, there are human Dr's that suck at bedside manners, not that it is an excuse, just a fact. But I would also be looking for a new Vet once Duke gets on his paws.
> 
> Val



Val, believe you me before he comes home tomorrow if he comes home tomorrow i was informed today that he might have to stay longer, HE WILL DEFINITLY HAVE A MARTINGALE COLLAR!!! I PROMISE THAT!!

Dogs are like kids, they depend on us to take care of them! and i honor that to the fullest. although these last few days have been hard on me because i just feel it was as much as my fault as anyones in all fairness!


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: LisaT
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: momtoduke......hes been hit by a friend in my drive way fracturing the same foot/leg that is messed up so badly now,
> ...


Lisa, yea it is a good thing in a way, at least he doesnt have two legs/feet that will be messed up. we can never know anything but we can always learn from the mistakes that we make and that others make.

and i have learnt mine! i wished i could say the same for duke, cause i dont think he will but hes not going to have the chance to do it again unless like we have all said accidents do happen and god i hope not but it could happen again. but given the first chance (that hes not going to get) he would chase another, its in there nature! some do and some dont!

yes i think about those challenging months all the time WHOA! I have a 5 year old son, a 17 month old son, and a 14 month old son and not to mention the 34 YEAR OLD SON thats suppose to be my hubby lol!


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

oops! i need to be smacked i forgot to mention my other baby who is 13 years old (copper) and then my 7 year old girl calie! those poor babies have been neglected these last few days! 

copper hates duke already lol, hes old and crabby lol! i would love to know what hes thinking since dukes name has been said like 5 million times in 4 days. I can hear him now, oh would you shut up about that dog already mom. lol.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

WOW, it's an understatement to say that you have your hands full!!

Heck, I bet even copper will be nice to Duke when he gets home


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

well MAYBE Lisa and thats a BIG, HUGE, MAYBE LOL!!


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

YAY ITS MORNING AND I HOPE SO BAD THAT MY BOY COMES HOME!! I think im going to throw him a surprise party lol! if anyone gets this before i call and find out arouond 10 or 1030, since no one seems to be awake there until then, if they say they want to keep him what should i do? i dont want him to im ready for him to come home, but at the same time i dont want to hurt him more.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Well, mid morning now your time and I hope Duke is coming home today.


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm also hoping Duke gets to come home today, and that he has a smooth recovery!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

anxiously awaiting some news.....fingers and paws crossed here....


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

GREAT NEWS!! DUKE AND I JUST GOT HOME !! ITS AWSOME!

IM so GRATEFUL THAT I GOT TO BRING HIM HOME! some of us arent always fortunant. 

i got to talk to the vet a little more than i have since this has started and she explained somethings to me as to why she is the way she is, so we will just have to see what happens from here!

BUT RIGHT NOW I DONT CARE ABOUT ANYTHING, I WANT TO TAKE THE AFTERNOON OFF FROM ANY AND ALL OF THIS MESS AND ENJOY IT WITH DUKE! 

when we walked in the door it was like a quietness came over me, like our family was together again! here is somethings that the vet gave me so everyone will know whats going on with him.

he has to take an antibiotic 2x's a day which is amoxi, he has to take previlox for the pain and swelling once a day. 
he goes back on the 12th to get his bandage taken off, and shes going to clean it and rebandage it (so i dont have to touch the really really bad leg). then we go back on the 16th for all stitches and STAPLES to be removed. i didnt even know he had staples till today. that is what is in his very bad leg. 
of course there is no running, jumping, or excessive play until the stitches are out. no grooming (baths) for 10 days. and he has a normal diet! 
she did have to repair an artery in his leg. he though acts as if nothing is wrong, which im sure that has alot to do with the pain meds. 

the whole total I CAN NOT BELIEVE IT was only $663.90! i dont say that as in oh well thats pocket change, i say that because i couldnt believe we would get out of this for a price like that. not with everything done. she gave me a report on his chemistry and hematology and it was all good. she said the ALKP was low but it wasnt nothing to be worried about. i dont even know what it is. but the paper shows everything else was good.

she also gave a pamplet to me about carec credit. i havent never heard of this but it might be a good thing for us that cant afford these emergencies. im going to read over it. she said it was for eye docs, hosp, dentist, and vets. i know its i guess like a credit card but might help out in the long run.

well there is the up date on my boy! i will let everyone know how tonight goes! and thank you all again so much!!!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm so happy Duke is home!







Sounds like a great vet bill considering what happened, I'm glad to hear he is doing well. Whew! Good luck with the postal service, keep us posted on that.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Sooo Glad to hear he is home!!!!









That bill is AMAZINGLY low!!! I don't know if I *would* switch vets!!! Especially if everything progresses well !!! Bottom line is that the vet needs to be the best for the animal, not for our social expectations...

Lee


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

What a huge huge relief.

Be sure to keep a copy of the bloodwork in a file at home, and keep us posted on how things are going.

I hope you have the time to just enjoy his return. I am so happy he is home.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

momtoduke, thank you so much for taking the time to update your cyber family. Like I said earlier, some vets just suck at talking to owners and are so so good with the animals. I would rather have a vet that is so so good with animals and lacking at human stuff than being able to communicate with me and suck at the animal stuff. Maybe once she see's how you handle this she will be a bit different. Not picking on your area (my mom lived in KY for years), the attitude towards dogs is that they are just a dog a piece of property that either serves a purpose or is gone. Many I know of down there would have just told the Vet to PTS the dog. So maybe that is what she was use to or expecting.

Glad the Duke boy is home and I will bet that he will be ready for a nap shortly.

Val


----------



## chuckstar158 (Sep 8, 2004)

to Duke! Take it easy boy and you'll be back at it in no time!


----------



## jmopaso (Nov 27, 2008)

We use Care Credit at our vet practice. It is a good option for some people. It is thru GE Credit Services. You do have to have fairly good credit to qualify, ( we do see many 'declined"). They do offer some 0% promotions for up to 90 days. The interest rate is fairly high otherwise. We are seeing an increase in the Care Credit users recently.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Glad Duke is home!!! Time to take a breather!








I spent a couple of nervous days here on my end! I'm really glad to hear that he is acting happy!
Fast healing for you all! and good job getting through this!


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

yes i agree with the part about as long as she knows what shes doing and she can save him and help him and wants to, at this point i really dont care about how they are to me!

i do like her and she is a very good vet! i guess with all the stress added on and then not knowing doesnt help any at all could have made my feelings toward the whole situation feel different. when we first got him i chose her because i knew she was about the best in this area if not the best! 

i can NOT get over the bill though, i was so amazed about that, i just new it was going to be so high that someone was having a good xmas and it sure the **** wasnt us lol! but as i said before, the money doesnt matter, he was/is worth every cent. if we dont have it we will get it somewhere! lets just say discover is liking us right now lol!

as of duker dog right now, he is SCARING THE HOLY CRAP OUT OF ME! he is running around or trying to i wont let him on his foot/leg like it never happend. my dh went to bed and duke followed him in there and when i went to check on him, he was getting down from the bed and let out a YELP!! i yelled at my hubby and asked him what was wrong with him by letting duke on a bed that i need a step ladder to get on!

he said well i was asleep i didnt know! so the mommy hen is coming out in me! needles to say the br door is shut and duke is laying at my feet on the FLOOR! i dont think he ate the whole time he was gone, he ate so much tonight and i just let him! 

anyway GUYS i have said this many times this weekend, but i just feel like i cant say it enough, i hope you all know how much you all helped me out this week! i would have absolutly went nuts over this! as far as putting him to sleep there is no chance in **** that was going to happen! as long as he wasnt suffering or not going to make it in the first place. 

it will be a year on the 18th since we had to put dusty down due to cancer and i still live with that everyday! im not rich but as long as i can help it that will not happen, not because of money issues anyway. and dont get me wrong i understand that some people have to do those things and they dont want to either, and i know how hard it is but i will do what ever i have to do to keep all of my fur babies safe! AS LONG AS THERE IS A DISCOVER CARD IM IN THE CLEAR LOL! 

ill update on him in the morning!


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: jmogsdWe use Care Credit at our vet practice. It is a good option for some people. It is thru GE Credit Services. You do have to have fairly good credit to qualify, ( we do see many 'declined"). They do offer some 0% promotions for up to 90 days. The interest rate is fairly high otherwise. We are seeing an increase in the Care Credit users recently.


yea the card sounds pretty good but like my hubby said its the same thing as a credit card and we already have 2 to many of those lol.

right now in this pamplet it says that they have a 6.9% intrest rate which isnt to bad. when the receptionist said that she could get me a medical card for the vet i was like well yea i want that. well she said MEDICAL CARD, that term to me is like when children have a medical card so who wouldnt be up for one of those lol.

Needless to say, after she explained it to me i felt very dumb lol! then the vet said that duke should be the poster child for the pamplet lol. at least once a month we got something going on!


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Wisc.Tigermomtoduke, thank you so much for taking the time to update your cyber family. Like I said earlier, some vets just suck at talking to owners and are so so good with the animals. I would rather have a vet that is so so good with animals and lacking at human stuff than being able to communicate with me and suck at the animal stuff. Maybe once she see's how you handle this she will be a bit different. Not picking on your area (my mom lived in KY for years), the attitude towards dogs is that they are just a dog a piece of property that either serves a purpose or is gone. Many I know of down there would have just told the Vet to PTS the dog. So maybe that is what she was use to or expecting.
> 
> Glad the Duke boy is home and I will bet that he will be ready for a nap shortly.
> 
> Val


Val,
Yep! I think we are all ready for a NAP LOL! thanks for all of your support!

Stacey


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

So glad to hear that Duke is home. That is amazing about the vet bill. I am sure it would have been at least $2000 anywhere else! 

You really need to keep Duke on a leash right now or crate him or get an x-pen. You cannot risk anything happening to that leg.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I was very fortunate when Babsy slipped her collar at a little less than a year old. We were in the PetsMart parking lot at a busy time. Since then, I use a martingale and leave the collars on the dog while we are out. So if for some reason I do lose my connection, the dog still has a collar and tags.


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Wolfstraum Bottom line is that the vet needs to be the best for the animal, not for our social expectations...
> 
> Lee


lee, you are 100% right! as i said before at this point and time i really could care less if she slapped me on the ground and kicked me in the mouth, AS LONG AS SHE SAVED MY DOG!!! thats all i care about now as for the vet. i know she cares because she cried with me today. and that ment more than anything, it showed she was really thinking of duke! either that or she was happy to have a great XMAS! im kidding! the mail lady is a different story! after i talk with diana which if your reading this diana i will give a call to you in the morning, i didnt get the pm until late today.

I did ask her today why didnt she ever call, and just let me know something other than on sat. and she said alot of vets do call and tell you every little detail, she said i guess im just old fashion and i believe in the saying NO NEWS IS GOOD NEWS! she said had something happend or went wrong i would have been on the phone quicker than you could blink! 

She also told me if i needed any help with getting the case on the mail lady to let her know. she said that he had congestion in his chest, i said well why would he have that he wasnt sick prior to the hit, and she said no that was caused from the impact of the hit! 

i said well according to her she said she was only going 10 mile an hour and in front of the whole office she said (and im sorry for the language) BULL SH**. i didnt know what to think. and then she said her guage must not work right! because a 10mile an hour hit would not cause congestion in his lungs she said. 
i then told her i knew she was going 10 mile an hour cause i seen her drive! and then thats when she said if i needed any help with proving it to let her know! so that made me happy also.


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeow
> You really need to keep Duke on a leash right now or crate him or get an x-pen. You cannot risk anything happening to that leg.


i think its safe to say, duke is on a leash and will definitly be on one until he is much much much much better! complety better lol and he may never come off of one! i dont want to take any chances, thats why im stressing every time he moves and he is layin on the floor!







he raises his head up and im jumping up and running to him! i might even tie him down when i get ready for bed! 

you know how kids are when they get older and there parents are an embarrasement to them? well im an embarrasement to duke right now, if i could only hear what hes thinking!


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: LisaT
> Heck, I bet even copper will be nice to Duke when he gets home


well lisa, i think we were wrong about copper, i dont think he was a happy camper lol! duke and i walked in copper looked at me like what have you done MOM! and politly turned away and looked at me again and walked away! 

i swear that dog is human! i have said it for 13 years now! duke walked beside him and i swear copper was going to tear his other leg off! duke just looks at him like YEA RIGHT little dude!


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: selzerI use a martingale and leave the collars on the dog while we are out. So if for some reason I do lose my connection, the dog still has a collar and tags.


yea val told me about the martingale and i was hoping to have one by today, but i have to run and get it tomorrow. everything went so fast today with him coming home and all. but im going to petsmart tomorrow, he needs dog food anyway so instead of ordering it online im just going to the store.

but as for now and until tomorrow believe you me his collar is pretty snug! next he will be at the vets for strangulation if its up to me, im making darn sure of it this time! poor boy has had to much trauma in his short little 14 months.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm so happy Duke is back home and that Copper is so 'happy' to see him (ya, right!)









I was floored when I read what the bill was. Jeepers, if that was my vet it would have been up over $3,000 easily!

I really am pulling for Duke to come through all this without any complications.

That's fantastic that your vet is willing to back you with medical evidence, you can't get much better then that. Good one.









Good night Duke, hugs and good wishes coming to you from Canada. Sleep well, and welcome home.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: momtoduke
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: LisaT
> ...


Well, it sounded nice at the time









Great news all around.

Too bad you don't have a crate -- it sure would come in handy right now -- I like to use exercise pens when the dogs are mending.

I'm amazed at that vet bill too. Now hopefully Duke keeps amazing you with a speedy recovery!


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

Great news about Duke!!! And that vet bill...wow!

I will be in the office part of the morning (I'm here now), but if I'm not there when you call, just leave me a message and I will call you back!


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

Glad Duke is home!









I also believe Duke needs to be confined to avoid him doing damage to his leg. The broken bones will take WEEKS to heal. Once Duke feels better- esp. with the pain meds it shouldn't take long- he will likely jump on/off the bed, try to run etc etc and jeopadize the healing progress. To not confine him until it's fully healed, is just a disaster waiting to happen. JMO.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Great news!!!!!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

the set up Kathy had for Kayos would do as well as a crate...he does need to be confined and the leg used as little as possible for it to heal properly...perhaps you can find a big crate on craigs list? even an old modified playpen would work I bet in lieu of a crate!

Lee


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

ok, thanks guys, i want to ask more about crates/confining him in a min. but i wanted to give a quick up date this morning.

WE ARE OFF TO THE VET THIS MORNING







thought we would get at least 2 days in with him, but as i couldnt sleep worth a darn lastnight because i was checking on him so much (like checking on my 17 month old) through out the night, as i woke this morning his bandage is slipping from the top and his hock has came through the bandage, so i called first thing this morning and she said to bring him in and drop him off and she would take care of it and then i could come back and get him.

if i cant fiqure out a crate/confinement for him im thinking of just asking her if he can stay for a few more days with her, even though i want him home SOOOOO BAD i dont want to jepordize anything with his foot/leg. how much do crates usually run? i have to run to petsmart this morning to get a collar and food for him so i could check it out there. 

if at this time they are to expensive does anyone have any ideas on what i could do other wise to keep him confined? i mean i can keep him in the br but thats where the bed is and that doesnt work. he and i slept on the couch last night well i slept on the couch and he slept right in front of me becaus i dont want and cant have him jumping at all. 

i have a huge utility room with only a washer dryer and deep freeze in it im guess that would be the best place or i have a smaller quest bathroom and we have a bigger one that he could stay in, but then that puts him away from us completely and i cant sit in the utility room/guest br/or our br all night with a 5 year old and a 17 month old.

they have really really been good with him they do not bother him at all although he was even happy to see them, i let them say there hellos yesterday and that was it, they could pet him while being supervised only! ok i gotta get him to the vet! thanks everyone!


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I've typed a response several times and erased it.

I am sorry about your dog and don't want to appear insensitive. I am a animal lover and I am also a driver. From what I understand from reading what happened is that your dog got away from you and chaced after the mail lady's car. How is it her fault if the dog chaced the car and got hit?

You say she was going 30 miles per hour and your dog caught up to her? I really must be misunderstanding how the dog was hit.
I'm sure I'm misunderstanding as other posters are agreeing that it is her fault. I'm just trying to understand.

A friend's dog broke away from her and the dog was hit and killed by a car. The driver was devastated, but the owner of the dog was relieved that she would not be charged for causing the accident. This is why I'm confused.


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

I used an x-pen for a young dog who had bilateral tpo surgery. I put a top on it (now they actually can come with a top) so he couldn't climb up or get out, but I could open it and put a leash on him before opening the door. I used crate panels from another crate for the top and I put an orthopedic bed in for him to lie on so he could have some padding, but it was not to soft for him to be able to get up off of. I also had to use a belly band to help him walk for a couple weeks. I used an arm strap off of a piece of luggage and clipped it to two old collars at first (for a handle) and then just one .


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

I agree with Ruth on the x-pen 
http://www.freshpets.com/General-Cage-It-z-A-Breeze-X-Pen-Mesh-Square-Top-p/rp-600571.htm

Or kenneling Duke. 

There's a thread somewhere with a real comfy one, someone's dog had a surgery. I will look. 

Good luck Duke!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Whoa, I missed a whole, page, people are already bringing this up. Let me catch up and read. 

Hope he is doing good today!


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

I did not see anything cheap. Most I saw at Pet Smart were around $199.00. 

Can the vet loan you a kennel or crate? Sometimes they do that. 

Better to have him home in a laundry room than at the vet's. They may charge you boarding fees? 

When Shadow was 6 months and had his back toe amputated, back pad too and his front nail (by the rescue), I wish I could have crated him, he freaked in the kennel. I had my DH deal with the children by himself and I sat and petted Shadow to keep him calm. There were times I had to ACE him too. 
If I did not he was breaking open his wounds or going at his bandages, even with the E-collar. 

You have a hard road ahead of you. Glad you have them people here. 

Again, good luck Duke.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

OK, this is a bit out there for an idea, but my brain works in strange ways some times. So here goes.

How about a baby crib and have the DH cut the legs off. You can find them pretty cheap at second hand stores or maybe outlet stores or craiglist. Then have the DH make a top out of some inexpensive 2 x 2's.

Val


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

val i actually have a baby play pen. logan was using it but now that he is 17 months old he knows how to climb out of it and i think duke would fit perfect! thanks for that.

daisy thank for all the help. i talked to the vet when i got there about maybe if she rented crates out and she said no but i could board him. just dont know if i want that though! i want him safe by all means but we want him home. he is acting funny now anyway. when i was taking him outside to go potty lastnight each time he went to my trailblazer and my husbands company jeep and wanted in them. it was like thats the only place he felt safe or something. understand what im saying? 

ill check into the xpen when i went to petsmart today they had the bigger crates for 200.00 and i know other than paying that we can do something else we have to much stuff not to be able to not be able to make somthing around here!


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: MaryWI've typed a response several times and erased it.
> 
> I am sorry about your dog and don't want to appear insensitive. I am a animal lover and I am also a driver. From what I understand from reading what happened is that your dog got away from you and chaced after the mail lady's car. How is it her fault if the dog chaced the car and got hit?
> 
> ...


Mary,
i dont want to sound rude at all, when i say this but as i have said many many times throughout this whole accident, we have never ever put the blame on just her. It was his fault and definitly my fault just as much.

the whole thing about it, is if she had been going the speen that she was suppose to be she would have been able to stop. no doubt about it, and then tried to lie her way out of it! duke was first let out by my son and then i seen her go by immediatly after, so i went out the door to get him and he was already in the middle of our field. well she stopped at my moms mail box and i yelled for him to come back to me, and he proceeded to do so. well as she was coming down the road, he started running but i was close enough that when she stopped at our box i got aholt of him, put the leash on him, and then when she took off he slipped the collar leash and all in the short distance that it happened he had plenty of time to catch up for it was a straight shot out to the road.

as she was coming down the road he ran straight and she was already around the 30 mph speed and she could not stop before he went out in front of her. in other words shes driving straight hes running sideways. so anyway she could not stop until she hit my dog and DRAGGED HIM 20 FT. and blew her tire. he didnt have to catch up with her to run out. see what im saying? if not im sorry and you just really would have to be here to understand how it happend!

the whole thing is, is i dont care about money, yea we all have to have it to survive but i dont care about it on something like this. we are not looking for a free ride, yada, yada, yada, we are trying to prove a point! had she been going the limit or in her words she was only going 10 mile an hour she could have stopped. and then to treat me like the 3 postal workers did by thinking they all got out of it scott free. and ITS JUST NOT GOING TO HAPPEN! 

Its not that im trying to teach her a lesson about running over dogs, im trying to teach a lesson so it doesnt HAPPEN TO A CHILD! By driving a very childish speed limit. and the fact that they just think nothing can be done. its kinda like no matter what if someone comes into my yard and falls in a small hole and breaks there ankle well dont think they cant turn around and sue me even though i didnt tell them to fall in the hole. 

ITS NOT ABOUT MONEY AT ALL, as i have said more times than once it will be paid and has already been paid BY US not her or the postal service. its just the point of the whole thing itself! i hope you understand better and if not then im sorry you feel that way.


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

ok ive done a pic thats a panorama and now you can see what im talking about. this is the actual distance. you can see the mail box which of course she started there, and then at the end of the pic. is where it happend. the side that it happend on is the yard side. duke and i was down closer to the road. its not the exact end of the pic but up a little closer. she was driving straight and he was running side ways toward the road. if that makes any since when i say sideways. i dont know how to add it on here so i have to put it on photobucket. i have the website under my postings and animals names.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: momtodukei dont know how to add it on here so i have to put it on photobucket.


To get it on here you have to upload it to photobucket first. Then you simply copy the Img link below the picture and then paste it into your reply window. Your picture will appear in the post.


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

check out the pics of his ouchies also. im putting them on photobucket also. there coming from my cell phone so im not sure how good they will be.

http://s483.photobucket.com/albums/rr195/ssdlh04/


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)




----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

this is his good leg. it has stitches in both spots









this is where it happend. the mailbox is to the left, the accident happend to the end where the trees are on the yard side. he and i were close down by the end.


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

k im trying to put the other 2 on photobucket but it keeps coming up saying something about function


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

THE BAD LEG. IT TORE IT LIKE A YING YANG SIGN ALL THE WAY FROM HIS TOES TO THE TOP OF THE BANDAGE. YOU CAN SEE A LITTLE OF IT OUT OF THE BANDAGE.










HIS LITTLE NOSE









MY ACCIDENT WAITING TO HAPPEN RESTING AND GLAD TO BE HOME!


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks cassidys mom for the help!


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

ok guys there are the pics. you can see the short distance on the pic where i took the on of the mailbox and the ending that it happend in. 

DUKE UPDATE! 
the vet just called, and my dh is on his way to get him. she said that she put some no chew tape on it and that if he still done it then she was going to put an Ecollar on him. I hope thats right. i couldnt understand what she was saying when she said it. and now instead of going back for the checkup tomorrow we go back on sat. so he is coming home! and we have to get a crate of some kind ready!


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Wolfstraumthe set up Kathy had for Kayos would do as well as a crate...


Lee, did Kathy post on here what she done for Kayos? I have looked several times and cant find it. Im sure its right in front of me. I have done so much reading this week as everyone here lol I guess its all starting to blend into one!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

the E collar is for Elizabethan - a cone like thing on his head so he cannot chew the stitches or bandages....

the playpen may be a good idea if you can figure a door out for it

It does not look as bad as I feared - still bad - those are very deep wounds on his feet....

Good luck - and give him a hug for me!

Lee


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Daisy1986There were times I had to ACE him too.


Kelly, Ace is good stuff! I abought got my neck broke one day from a horse that I had bought and they aced him before I got there to ride him! Got him home needless to say 4 or 5 days later when I decided it was time to ride him, I almost needed to be ACED lol!


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

Lee, yea actually he doesnt look that bad to be dragged under a car 20ft. but i wished i would have taken pics of it before he was even taken to the vet. but at times like that you just dont think about that stuff.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: DnPGreat news about Duke!!! And that vet bill...wow!
> 
> I will be in the office part of the morning (I'm here now), but if I'm not there when you call, just leave me a message and I will call you back!


DnP, you're a great resource! Hope you two make contact!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Wow, Duke is one very lucky dog to come out on the other side of this accident with no apparent internal injuries - happy day









When my dog was on extended recovery after a hip surgery, I actually rearranged some furniture to act as a barrier and keep her contained. I hope the crib works out.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

I haven't had a chance to read this whole thread yet but kept up with it at the beginning for a while, anyway just wanted to pop in and say I'm so glad Duke is faring so well after what could have been so awful and also that the post person is lucky she didn't hit my dog or I would have fed them postal stew dinner by now but apparently you have a lot more self control than I do. 

Duke is a lucky dog to live a life in the country and I bet like some other country dogs I've known, he's going to take away a lot of newfound wisdom with this - kind of like when playing frisbee with Rocky and he ran into a tree - boy is he conscious of trees now! 

Yay for Duke! Get better dude!


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Strongheart and also that the post person is lucky she didn't hit my dog or I would have fed them postal stew dinner by now but apparently you have a lot more self control than I do.


strongheart, believe me im not one to keep my temper at low key, but im waiting to talk with diana which i did call today and didnt get her in time. she has my number and im looking very forward to talk to her in the morning, if she has the time to give me a call. she sounds like a very busy person and i appriciate everything she has done so far! so before i go any further on our end i want to make sure and have all the i's dotted and the t's crossed know what im saying?

today is the first day that the post lady ran the mail since the accident and believe me i wanted to run out there and pop her one, but what good would that do me besides end up in jail and then i cant help duke. so for once in my life i want to do it the right/legal way. 

also i love living in the country, but as proof of duke no matter where we live accidents do happen. and we are on a secluded road. its a dead end, with 5 houses on it. one being my mom, my mother in law, and two cousins, and then us and sourounded by woods everywhere, its actually farm land around us. so we all know each other. i did start my petition today. i got all of our road and then 6 more so far, and plan on alot more tomorrow and throughout the weekend. its not only the mail lady i have it out for its the cwi truck also. thats the trash truck and i have called and complained and someone was suppose to call back the lady said and i told her what it was about and needless to say no one ever called back.

so last tuesday my husband decided to drive our semi to work (we have several) and he waited for the cwi truck to come down the road 55 mph (not exagerating either) and my husband politly backed out of the drive way. needless to say i found this out today and made sure my dh knew how dumb that was! but i did and he did notice that the truck slowed way way down! 

im calling to complain about it again tomorrow because just like with duke i dont want my dh dead!! so before one of them ends up hurt severally i better get something done! ill update more tomorrow!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: momtoduke.....so last tuesday my husband decided to drive our semi to work (we have several) and he waited for the cwi truck to come down the road 55 mph (not exagerating either) and my husband politly backed out of the drive way. needless to say i found this out today and made sure my dh knew how dumb that was! but i did and he did notice that the truck slowed way way down! ....


Husbands often have a very different way of communicating, don't they


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: LisaT
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: momtoduke.....so last tuesday my husband decided to drive our semi to work (we have several) and he waited for the cwi truck to come down the road 55 mph (not exagerating either) and my husband politly backed out of the drive way. needless to say i found this out today and made sure my dh knew how dumb that was! but i did and he did notice that the truck slowed way way down! ....
> ...


I agree!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I can't find Kayos' thread either but here are pics of her set up after her THR.










As you can see the cat liked it too.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

now I see what you mean - he ran at the car from the side, not from behind. I knew I was misunderstanding how it happened.


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: KathyWI can't find Kayos' thread either but here are pics of her set up after her THR.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kathy, is that like baby gates connected? i seen something like that on tv one time and it had something to do with that except it was a circle. or is that the xpen?


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

my dh had the nerve to tell me i needed to calm down when all of this happend to duke. ME CALM DOWN AND HE BACKS OUT IN THE ROAD TO SLOW THE CWI TRUCK DOWN! husbands do not play well with others lol


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

that is a puppy play pen - they can be ordered online from a couple of places....

kv valley vet - jefferspet - carealot....are three names of mail order suppliers that I get catalogs from....they all have websites - maybe you can find it locally if you have some box store pet stores like Petco or Petsmart

Glad it is going well!

Lee


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

<span style="color: #3333FF">You can also get them at baby stores.

http://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2266978


I found one at Walmart! Cheap!
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.d...le207689-rLink5</span>


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

k. thanks guys. i will look and see if i can find any of them. you know for future times! and the rest of this time. of course i hope there is never ever another time. i may just do what i did lastnight and today i took the playpen and turned it upside down because it has the mesh or what ever it is called all around it, and it is big enough for him to turn around and stand up he can do what he wants to in it, except the things im trying to keep him from doing.

ok im going to look at some other post, i havent been doing anything but looking at this one and there is so many others out there that need hope and prayers also!


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

These are the pics that came to my mind. 

I remember thinking poor baby, but doesnt he look comfy! 
Good set up!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Yes Kayos was comfy! She had 2 inches of foam under her rugs and she loves to use pillows like bolsters. Right now Oksana's Yana is using the pen and the pillows after her hip dislocation.

I bought that at Petsmart and the panels can be shaped several ways as they are hinged at the corners. I don't like the mechanism to close it, very stiff. So we just used bungee cords to close it.

As long as Duke does not chew the mesh your playpen upside down is probably fine, just have to raise it up to let him in and out.

Glad Duke is doing OK!


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks kathy for the info. so far so good with the crib. the stuff that is around it isnt really mess its alot thicker and has small holes in it. i dont know what it is to tell the truth. at night we let him sleep in our room and he has his pillow bed in there and he loves that. so, so far so good! he goes back to the vet tomorrow for an exam and to get his bandage changed.

ill be so glad when there all out! it makes me nervous if he even walks!


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

Glad to hear Duke is home and recupperating. He's very fortunate.

I have to agree, husbands have different ways of communicating and unfortunatly (I say unfortunatly because it stokes their ego too much to know we appreciate it) they almost always work, even though the concept seems crude.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Jazzstorm - that is a super price on those!!!! I think I paid over 90 bucks for mine locally! I just ordered another one - have lost a few panels over the years - they are great puppy pens..

Lee

PS - Hugs to Duke too! It is HIS thread!


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

quick update

we went to the vet today to get his bandage changed and i got to see it for the first time since its been stapled up. all i can say is OUCH! poor baby. anyway she had to add a few more staples to it, nothing that he has done though. and she said that he has to come back on monday and hopefully get to leave the bandage off. he also gets his stitches out that he has all over his poor little body! 

other than the leg, everything is going great! i will let everyone know if anything changes and i will update on monday after the vet appointment.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I will be waiting on Monday to hear how he does again at the vet's. Thank you for the Duke update! I really think the stitches and wound looks much worse than it really is, and will look even more dramatic as it heals. Try not to worry! You have a vet who is right on top of this, and keeping a good, close eye on Duke. Sending prayers and well-wishes Duke's way!


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

I couldn't have said it better Patti!


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm so happy to hear that Duke is doing so much better. The vet sounds awesome to me. Here's a pic of our current set up for Yana. I can't thank Kathy enough for the xpen, we wouldn't be able to keep Yana quiet without it. 
Tomorrow will be 4 weeks since Yana's surgery, and all this time she spent in her pen. I crate her at night and when she goes overboard with chewing her bedding and guarding the xpen.










Hugs for Duke, he's a tough boy and he'll be fine!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

What a great pic of Yana -- she sure is ready to be done with that contraption -- I'm sure you are too









Hope the news today is good about Duke!


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey guys sorry i didnt update yesterday but it has been a pretty nerve racking weekend here. well duke was suppose to be at the vet yesterday at 3pm but since we had all the ice coming in they called and wanted to know if i could get him there at about 1030am and of course i said yes!

we got him there and had a little of a wait while she was checking him out, and after a few mins she came out and started telling me everything and wanted to know if i would let him stay so she could take the bandages off and let them air out, and she was going to put an e-collar on him so he wouldnt chew. and she said the stitches that he has was suppose to come out yesterday but they arent ready.

so duke is back with them until wednesday. i was hoping that it was going to be a speedy recovery but now have a feeling its going to take a long time for him to get better! i feel so bad for him , anyway that is the update today, i will update more tomorrow when he gets home!


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

Yana looks like shes saying PLEASE LET ME OUT lol! i feel so bad for them when they have to do these things poor babies


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

momtoduke, stitches usually take 10 to 14 days before the skin has time to knit together, with my dogs and vet we are usually at that 14 day time frame. So I wouldn't worry about that.

Remember this was a traumatic event Duke went through. Healing time is important, no sense trying to rush things.

Val


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: momtodukeYana looks like shes saying PLEASE LET ME OUT lol! i feel so bad for them when they have to do these things poor babies


She does look sad, poor thing!! But it is for her own good. Kayos had the same look and then would start to howl and cry.









Will wait to hear about Dukie tomorrow, hopefully it will be better news but Val is right, healing takes time.


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

I know, I just hate to see him so miserable. I guess it wouldnt bother me as bad, if he didnt have to stay at the vets and although i know they take great care of him, he acts so strange when he comes home. It's just really different the way he acts each time. More than anything though, I just miss him so much when hes gone.
I will update tomorrow when he gets home.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

If you are at a pet store, you might want to pick up some Pet Tab multivitamins, just to help give him complete nutrition for healing.

Last time Indy's stitches took awhile to heal too -- too bad that patience thing is so hard!


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

OMG! Poor Yana! That is terrible.










Get better Duke and Yana!!


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

ok guys here is the update a day late but we had a pretty bad night last night and still having on this morning. he came home without a bandage and with an ecollar . GOOD FOR HIM BAD FOR US LOL. 
He is miserable! i have taken pics. of his leg and will post them later today. He has ointment that has to be put on 2x's a day and he is still on antibiotic 2x's a day and he has only 2 pain pills left. I dont know if i should call back down there for those or not. he is in pain and you can tell because he just sits and whines or lays rather. 
he goes back to the vet on sat. and we will see what happens then. 

is there anything else i could use instead of this ecollar? i know its best for him but he is just miserable in it. i thought about just putting his muzzel on him but i know that wouldnt work at all. 

Lisa thanks for the vitamin info. he does take vitamins but dont know if its the same as you recommended here is the name of the one he takes Super Vita Chews Complete Multivitamin & Anti-Aging Formula (ultimate brain and body nutrion for dogs). is that the same thing that you would give to him? he hates them. 

They are like horse pills, and are suppose to be beef flavored but they stink so bad! k ill check back later. I have to get in touch with Diana, we are playing phone tag lol.

My cell phone has been froze up in my truck for 2 days and both days she has tried to call me back lol. So Diana if you read this im calling you today around your lunch time!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Poor Duke!! I would call vet back for more pain pills if he needs them. There is a soft collar you can use too that is less cumbersome than the e-collar. But better he be unhappy with the collar for a few days than continue to bother the injury and not heal.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Do you have a good health food store nearby. The following remedies might help, I would be curious for Maedchen's input:

Arnica for muscle trauma
Hypericum for nerve pain
Symphytum (sp?) for bone pain.

REgarding the vitamins -- if he hates them, it makes me curious what the heck is in them. I'm not familiar with those particular ones. I don't know if there is a "best" one -- Pet Tabs is typically what's available locally and I haven't seen a dog turn one down. I used to use Canine Plus by vetriscience for years -- recently I switched because I'm putting my dog on low\no iron supplements because of some recent bloodwork.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Is he whining because of the E-collar or pain???


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: LisaT
> Arnica for muscle trauma
> Symphytum (sp?) for bone pain.


I was applying Arnica cream to Yana's hip and it did wonders. I skipped the antibiotics because of that cream. I keep giving her syphytum pellets as well. I don't know if it helps but it doesn't hurt so I give it to her.

Yana had to wear e-collar for more than 2 weeks. It was a big pain but we all survived and she didn't destroy her incision. I was so cash strapped that I just couldn't spend over 30$ on more comfortable collar, I would better spend it on medication and supplements for her. Sorry, poor Yana


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

i know what you mean when you say cash strapped. and i think he is doing better with the ecollar and we go back tomorrow but i dont think its going to come off unless she plans on wrapping the leg back up and i dont see that either. but we are definitly going to have to tough it out ALL OF US! because most of all i dont want him taring that leg up more and second money is getting tight around here now.

I think hes crying more because of the pain, but thats just me also, the way it looks i wouldnt care about the ecollar i would just care about the pain







poor baby. im sorry guys i havent added the pics yet, im going to try and do that now. its just been so crazy around here.

lisa we do have a local pet supply store, its called the pet farmacy and i will check it out tomorrow when i take him to the vet. which we have to be there at 10:10 am and i will try to post immediatly after we return. tomorrow will be kinda rough so ill try and do it as soon as i possibly can. i gain another child tomorrow (babysitting for a friend). 

so with duke and feeling so bad for him, 2 boys, another child a little girl (who is the sweetest), and a husband im about to pull my hair out and tell the vet i need something for stress lol! i think i can handle it, im the one whos been taking care of it all anyway! and the little girl who is 7 you dont even know shes on the property so there is no issue with her and duke, i know she wont bother him at all.

im going to ask her tomorrow if she thinks he needs meds for the pain and if she says yes then we will have to get them. if not i hope and pray hes not in that much pain! 

is that arnica and the symphytum for open wounds? he is still taking antibiotics and has to for about the next week. i dont think he will be getting his staples out tomorrow, but he might all the little stitched up places he has we will see. thanks guys!


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: LisaTDo you have a good health food store nearby. The following remedies might help, I would be curious for Maedchen's input:
> 
> Arnica for muscle trauma
> Hypericum for nerve pain
> ...


lisa he truely does not like those vitamins that i mentioned. i will try to give them to him and he will not even look at me and if i go toward him he turns and runs from me, so i stopped giving them to him. i cant just shove them down his throat for im affraid they will choke him, they are literally like horse pills i mean huge! 

i will check out that store tomorrow after the vet and see what i can find, and ill even ask her what she recommends for him. but she may not recommend anything right now i dont know. thanks for the info!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

It's just weird for them to not like their vitamins -- makes me suspicious.

The Arnica and Symphytum are little pills (taste like sugar pills) that are taken internally. There is an Arnica gel or lotion/creme that can be applied to the skin, and it looks like GSD07 knows more about using that in a dog. My mom uses the topicl.


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

ok thanks lisa. yea gsd07 has good info about it. 

i dont know what it is with his vitamins but he doesnt take them anymore, i couldnt even chop it and add it to his food. he would not eat his food at all! he would sniff it and turn and leave it everytime. and it does smell awful. i gaged the first time i opened the bottle.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Yep, trust his instinct on that one!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

You can get a calendula/hypericum cream. The calendula is a natural abx and accelerates healing and the hypericum help with pain. I go through tons of the stuff around here, for me and for the dogs.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I used that calendula/hypericum creme when I bashed my knee this summer. It was pretty amazing how quickly it made my knee heal. I don't think that was a good thing though, as it opened up later...I still have some fluid trapped under there, but I don't want to open the knee up.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

Could you ask about some kind of NSAID for him maybe? They are so much better than narcotics, at least for really killing the pain and not having all the wooziness. 

Hope he's doing better soon! Reading this, have been wondering about his incision. You know, hate to say it, but those incisions will be tingly sore for a long time. Mine is still sore every day, of course that's because every day Rocky punches me in the groin. Otherwise, it would be fine. But the nerve damage takes forever to heal unless you give something to heal nerve damage specifically, like Neurontin. That stuff works great and quick! 

There are natural alternatives too (safer too), I can send you the ingredients on my nerve repair tincture if you'd like (which my herbalist made up for me and a bird with nerve damage). Of course the tincture tastes awful, but usually for bad tasting stuff, I buy the bulk herb and grind it to a powder and then buy a capsule maker (cheap!) and make the capsules. Then you can give with peanut butter and they never taste it. I pilled a cat this way with some herb mixtures she designed for me to combat a low-grade, long term UTI and it worked after nothing else did (and cost like $20 as opposed to the thousands we had spent at the vet!)


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Sending good thought for Duke's visit today, he should be there now.


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: StrongheartCould you ask about some kind of NSAID for him maybe? They are so much better than narcotics, at least for really killing the pain and not having all the wooziness.
> 
> Hope he's doing better soon! Reading this, have been wondering about his incision. You know, hate to say it, but those incisions will be tingly sore for a long time. Mine is still sore every day, of course that's because every day Rocky punches me in the groin. Otherwise, it would be fine. But the nerve damage takes forever to heal unless you give something to heal nerve damage specifically, like Neurontin. That stuff works great and quick!
> 
> There are natural alternatives too (safer too), I can send you the ingredients on my nerve repair tincture if you'd like (which my herbalist made up for me and a bird with nerve damage). Of course the tincture tastes awful, but usually for bad tasting stuff, I buy the bulk herb and grind it to a powder and then buy a capsule maker (cheap!) and make the capsules. Then you can give with peanut butter and they never taste it. I pilled a cat this way with some herb mixtures she designed for me to combat a low-grade, long term UTI and it worked after nothing else did (and cost like $20 as opposed to the thousands we had spent at the vet!)


I have alot of nerve damage throughout my body and have a bad back, i was put on lyrica and a pain medication and muscel relaxers that im suppose to take all of 3 times a day and do not! also im on celebrex which i do take because it seems to help better than the pain meds. and the lyrica. wonder if i could give him any of that? DONT WORRY I WONT even if i could i wouldnt! 

i need to check into the herbal deal for him and myself mostly! i am 29 years young and i hurt so bad daily but as i said i dont take the meds like im suppose to i only take them when i cant get up and walk! i know what i feel like so i can imagine what he feels like with this foot/leg in the nerve and muscles and the bones there selves. 

thanks for the info. and yes if you could please send the nerve ingrediant. i want to try that for myself. as i said i have nerve damage throughout my body, my hands and arms we thought was carpal tunnel and then i had the nerve conduction test done and it turns out to be nerve damage that she thinks is coming more from my neck.

my back is just a mess. herniated and bulging disk, deginerative disk disease, nerve damage, and athritis in the lower part of my back. i know this is about duke but since your talking about the herbal mixtures i wanted to let you know what was going on with me and maybe you can send one ingerdiant that will help all in one.

and of course not that i dont trust you but i will do my own search on the things that you send so i will know what they do first and what it is all for. thanks again!


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

ok everyone! we got very good news today! we went to the vet and she said that as long as it looked as good as it looks now we are getting the staples out on wednesday!!! YAY IM SO EXCITED FOR HIM! and we get to take the ecollar off also, as long as he doesnt go after that leg! the new skin is starting to grow back over the opened parts that dont have staples in them. i will get the pics posted either tonight or tomorrow i promise!

i have been so busy with the holiday thing as has everyone else i know, im trying o get caught up on everything! but im going to try and get them downloaded right now because i know you all have hung in here with us all this time and it wouldnt be fair not to show the leg unbandaged! thanks guys

oh he is put on 2 more weeks of antibiotics and he doesnt have to have anymore pain medication. which was previcox which is a pain reliever and an anti inflammatory


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Hey STrongheart, can you cc: me on that nerve tincture?

momtoduke, are taking any supplements and treatments now, other than prescription stuff?


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

lisa yes i get a cortizone shot about every 4 months, and they were going to start physical therapy but the specialist i see now thinks that it would just hurt me more in the long run so she wont do that.

she thinks that most of my nerve problems are coming from my neck and not the back itself, i had the accupuncture done on my right arm and hand and it really does help im not one to believe in that stuff but i cant believe the difference.

im set up for next month to have my left hand and arm done. i do alot of walking because that seems to keep the stiffness out of my body. which she did recommend the walking. she has mentioned doing the epidurals but im not ready to go that far yet.

i had 2 when i was about to give birth and dont want anything else stuck in my back like that! other than that, thats all im doing right now. the pain meds do help when i take them but i dont take them all the time for a reason. thats why im really interested in the nerve tincture that strongheart has. 

i got addicted to pain meds after giving birth to my first son, and i was hooked on them for about 2 years and decided that i was NOT GOING TO LIVE THAT WAY! that is no way to live at all. when you cant remember if you fed your son that says alot right there. i have them now but dont even take them as perscribed.

i honestly thought about giving duke one of the pain meds when this first happend and he came home, he looked so miserable and could just tell he was in so much pain i didnt think it would hurt him and then thought i better not just incase he forgot who i was and bit me lol! 

do you know of any kind of excersise or relief for this kind of pain? i am looking and trying new things all the time. one thing to remember DO NOT GO GET A DEEP TISSUE MASSAGE WITH A BAD BACK LOL! I could not walk for a month after my mothers day present!


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Strongheart I pilled a cat this way with some herb mixtures she designed for me to combat a low-grade, long term UTI and it worked after nothing else did (and cost like $20 as opposed to the thousands we had spent at the vet!)


Strongheart when your talking about the uti on the cat, is that what your talking about? 
i have a female cat that gets that all the time and she is always on antibiotics and they help for little while and then right back. it never stops.

this cat does not use the bathroom in my house and she would be out the door if she did but when she first starts to get it, she goes to our guest bathroom and pee's in the tub i guess to let me know something is wrong with her.

she only does that until i see it. and since we use that bathroom daily i see it immediatly. if thats what your talking about please let me know what that mixture is. im scared im going to loose her to this mess.


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

here is his leg/foot unbandaged of course. it looks alot worse in person than in this pic. i couldnt get a better one because anytime you go near that leg he starts freakin out just like i would! i will post more when the photo bucket lets me.

it lets me add one pic and then when i go to add another one it says something about being the right function and wont let me add another one for a while.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm okay not seeing anymore wound pictures -- I have a terribly weak stomach, so I"ll make sure to go past those pics quickly. YUCK, POOR BOY!!!

Chronic issues tend to respond to alternative therapies. My mom's back and neck xrays are pretty scary, and I think I have her skeletal makeup









When they do acupuncture, are they working on your neck area, and just below the neck - on that area where there is kinda a hump?

Acupuncture is great, Bowen Therapy is great, chiropractic is great, as is myofascial release (via Barnes theory). It all depends on what type of practitioners you have in the area. There is a chiropractic sticky in the senior section that might be of interest to you. I am a huge believer in the miracles of finding the right chiropractor. I lost my myofascial person, and am just starting with a new Bowen Therapy person. 

Some basic nutrients -- a basic multi, extra C, extra Bs (like a B-50 is a must for the nerves), probably extra magnesium (or use a calcium, magnesium, zinc product) If you are taking calcium, make sure you are taking a product that has the extra nutrients so that your body can absorb the calcium.

For the actual joints, of course a quality glucosamine and chondroitin product, and I would add some cetyl-myristoleate.

From there, it's trial and error. Fish oil (high EPA) can help with inflammation, alpha-lipoic acid is great for nerve pain, the amino acid DLPA can take the edge off by increasing your body's own ability to fight pain, systemic enzymes like Wobenzym or even Bromelain or others

That's sorta the "starter pack"


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

duke in his e collar


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

He's a very lucky boy.

He will wear that scar on his nose proudly!


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

lisa yes he sure will! he use to have the most cuttest nose! but it doesnt matter as long as hes here with us!

i was wondering about that. do you know if those scares will stay like that or will they fade a little?


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

haven"t a clue -- might fade a bit?


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

If you are talking what is now pink but once was black, it will probably turn black again. Other scars get covered up with fur -- If the hair folicals are damaged, the hair may come in white. If not, it will come in the original color.


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

ok thanks alot lisa and middleofnowhere! i wanted to take xmas pics of duke and my kids for christmas cards and im wondering if i could take that ecollar off just for a few mins. im scared to do that because im affraid he will go straight for the leg and that wouldnt be a good thing! 

lisa on that acupuncture she done it the first time on my right arm she used 8 neadles and start from the palm of my hand and went all the way to the back of my neck. it didnt really hurt except the first needle and the last needle. the first needle was in the palm of my hand and the last needle stopped in the middle of my neck right under the little knot feeling thing. it was right under that. the ones in between didnt hurt just kinda stung. i look foreward to doing the left hand/arm now.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: momtodukeok thanks alot lisa and middleofnowhere! i wanted to take xmas pics of duke and my kids for christmas cards and im wondering if i could take that ecollar off just for a few mins. im scared to do that because im affraid he will go straight for the leg and that wouldnt be a good thing!


Maybe you could decorate the collar and make it part of the picture











> Quote:lisa on that acupuncture she done it the first time on my right arm she used 8 neadles and start from the palm of my hand and went all the way to the back of my neck. it didnt really hurt except the first needle and the last needle. the first needle was in the palm of my hand and the last needle stopped in the middle of my neck right under the little knot feeling thing. it was right under that. the ones in between didnt hurt just kinda stung. i look foreward to doing the left hand/arm now.


Many arm and hand problems actually come from that part of the neck, which is why I was asking. When my neck was flaring up, my wrists hurt so bad that I had to wear braces on them when I was working.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

Re; the nerve damage, I'm looking for that bottle for the list of ingredients and will PM you and LisaT when I find it. I haven't forgotten, been one crises after another, what would the holidays be without everything getting all screwed up? Relaxing and nostalgic? Hmm. Yea right


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Relaxing and nostalgic? Wow, how nice would that be









Whenever you can get to it, thanks


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Day three after surgery is when the incissions start to itch quite a lot (learned this the hard way). 

You will be right there with the camera ready to take a picture -- so maybe arm the kids with some great distractions, have your set up ready, remove the collar, take your shots, put the collar back on. If he goes for the leg and the kids can't distract him with those prize treats, stop photographing and put the collar back on. 

Leg wounds are hard to heal so you are right to be concerned about this.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Glad to hear he seems to be getting better and better. 

Duke is one lucky dog, to get through this and to have you!


----------



## doxsee (Jun 14, 2007)

Poor Duke!

As for the mail lady, be very careful in pursuing vet bills from her. If there are leash laws in your area, not only will they not pay for the vet bills, but they may come after you for the vehicle damage. It's not fair, but it happens.


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

YAY GUYS!! We are all good now! BUT WE STILL HAVE THE ECOLLAR IN CASE. although he isnt wearing it i can still put it back on if he isnt a good little boy!

We got staples out today and it looks really really good! he is walking well now. but believe me i will be very cautious of his activities for a while! and if he starts licking his leg WELCOME BACK ECOLLAR! thanks guys ill type a little more when i have time im trying to finish presents, and i wanted to post today and my internet has been messing up all day from the rain and ice we have gotten!

i still have dial up because i live so far back the sun doesnt even shine in my neck of the woods !!

hope everyone has a very merry christmas and a wonderful new year!


----------

